# Aale sterben aus?



## BöhserZwerg (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute....
Gestern mittag wurde ich mit einem erschreckenden Thema konfrontiert....man sagte mir die kommende Gerneration wurde keine Aale mehr im offenen Gewässer fangen da diese angeblich austerben würden...;+

Ich weiss nicht was ich dazu sagen soll und ob man es als glaubwürdig annehmen könne...Ich finde es hört sich eigentlich sehr unlogisch an dass die Schleicher auf einmal austerben würden,aber um sicher zu gehen wollte ich mich im Forum schlau machen..

Habt ihr davon gehört?|kopfkrat
Wisst ihr genaueres?|kopfkrat
Kann dass überhaupt sein?|kopfkrat


Ich weiss nicht was man dazu sagen sollte also bin ich auf eure Antworten sehr gespannt.Hoffentlich positv für die Aale und Angler!!

Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Vintersorg (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Auf einmal ist gut..... Es ist ja eigentlich schon ziemlich lange ein Thema, dass die Aalpopulation aufgrund des Wegfangs der Glasaale sowie der Überfischerei immer mehr nachläßt. Und wenn kein Nachkommen, dann später auch keine Fänge mehr. Wollten die nicht sowieso einmal den Aal auf die Rote Liste setzen? Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass zur Schonung des Aals bestimmte Fangzeiten festgelegt werden sollten - so alle 14 Tage. Keine Ahnung, ob das im Sande verlaufen ist. Jedenfalls stehts schlecht um den Aal, soviel ist sicher.

Gruß Paul


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Viele Aale, die nicht von Franzosen, Italiernern und Spaniern für den dortigen Markt, oder für den asiatischen Markt als Glasaale weggefangen werden, enden in Turbinen, weil fast an jedem größeren Fluß Strom gewonnen wird, so dass die wandernden Aale nicht zur Fortpflanzung ins Meer gelangen, sondern gehäckselt werden!

Da muß man sich nicht wundern, wenn langfristig zumindest keine natürliche Fortpflanzung mehr klappt!

Allerdings sollte man auch erwähnen, dass vielerorts Glasaale in Gewässern besetzt werden, was auch in Zukunft extrem nötig sein wird, um in Europa den Aalbestand überhaupt noch zu erhalten!!!

(...auch diese Glasaale werden zwar irgendwo weggefangen, haben aber hoffentlich mal die Chance, sich zumindest teilweise zu paaren, wenn sie die 6000 km bis in die Sargasso-See als Erwachsene meistern!).

Ernie


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Moin
Da noch sehr viele Lücken im Wissen über den Aal bestehen und damit die Ansatzpunkte für den Schutz auch noch nicht vollständig geklärt sind, ist die Möglichkeit des aussterbens dieser Art durchaus realistisch. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die künstliche Erbrütung und Aufzucht von Aalen recht bald noch genauer erforscht und Standart wird..

|wavey:


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Es gibt oder gab doch auch schon ehrgeizige Versuche den Aal in Gefangenschaft zur Fortpflanzung zu bringen, das ist logischerweise auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber weiß jemand wie da der Stand der Dinge ist?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Dart schrieb:


> Es gibt oder gab doch auch schon ehrgeizige Versuche den Aal in Gefangenschaft zur Fortpflanzung zu bringen, das ist logischerweise auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber weiß jemand wie da der Stand der Dinge ist?
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Ich denke schon, dass es momentan das gelbe vom Ei ist, ein erhalten der natürlichen Population wäre natürlich noch besser...
Das Geheimnis der Erbrütung scheint zumindest in den Grundzügen bekannt zu sein, nur ist die Aufzucht der Weidenblattlarven noch keinem gelungen....

|wavey:


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es momentan das gelbe vom Ei ist, ein erhalten der natürlichen Population wäre natürlich noch besser...


Keine Frage, ich hab mich da wohl leicht missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Ja,die Wissen noch nicht, was die Larven fressen.....Solange es kein U-Boot gibt was so tief tauchen kann,können sie nicht in Gefangenschaft reproduziert werden......


----------



## hans albers (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

moin...

da fällt mir die signatur eines anderen boardies ein,
der satz  ging ungefähr so:

"jeder mensch kann einen käfer zertreten...
aber kein professor kann einen neuen machen..."

GREETZ
hans


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Neben dem Fang und den Turbinen, gibt es noch eine ganze Menge mehr Problem. Die reichen von der Ernährung der Glasaale (im Rhein ist halt auch nicht mehr das Futter wie noch vor 20 Jahren), über die Verschmutzung der Gewässer bis hin zum Abebben bzw. Verlagern des Golfstroms.
Sicherlich mag der Trend rückläufig sein - aber es gibt schon noch ne Menge Aale... hab sie letzte Woche erst noch gesehen! 



Dart schrieb:


> Es gibt oder gab doch auch schon ehrgeizige Versuche den Aal in Gefangenschaft zur Fortpflanzung zu bringen, das ist logischerweise auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber weiß jemand wie da der Stand der Dinge ist?
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


Derzeit ist der Stand der Dinge 4 Tage. Genau so lange schafft man es in Dänemark (?) die larven am Leben zu erhalten. Immerhin kann man die Aale inzwischen künstlich zum Laichen animieren und die Eier auch befruchten.
Neben dem Ernährungsproblem der Larven scheinen auch die Druckverhältnisse und der Salzgehalt eine große Rolle zu spielen.
Aktuell ist es jedenfalls nicht möglich Aale nachzuzüchten!



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Solange es kein U-Boot gibt was so tief tauchen kann,können sie nicht in Gefangenschaft reproduziert werden...


Mit U-booten hat das nichts zu tun. Die gibt´s schon...
Man müsste nur mal wissen, WO man denn suchen muss und genau wann. |rolleyes


----------



## Global Playboy (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Wäre echt eine tolle Sache wenn die es schaffen würden, Aale
zu züchten. Dann wären die Besatzaale wesentlich günstiger
und die Population könnte vielleicht gerettet werden.
Oder können künstlich gezüchtete Aale gar nicht zur Saragossa See
finden?


----------



## YakuzaInk (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Ich finde ein generelles Fangverbot für Glasaale ist im ersten schritt am sinnvollsten!
Ein Angelverbot für normale Aale finde ich jetzt nicht nötig da das was durch die Angler gefangen wird ja wirklich ein ganz geringer Teil ist. Und die Chinesen und Franzosen können ruhig auf ihre Glasaale verzichten, so lebensnotwendig und gutschmeckend sind die mit sicherheit nicht!
In diesem Sinne: FREIHEIT für die Glasaale!


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Dann wären die Besatzaale wesentlich günstiger...
> 
> Oder können künstlich gezüchtete Aale gar nicht zur Saragossa See
> finden?



Zum Ersten, ich glaube nicht, das die dann billiger werden. Die Leute, die das herausfinden, werden sich damit ne goldene Nase verdienen und ihr Geheimnis hüten...

Zum Zweiten, es ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit anzunehmen, dass der Rückweg zu den Laichplätzen genetisch verankert ist, da Hin- und der Rückweg unterschiedlich sind, also die natürlich gewanderten den Weg ja auch nicht kennen. Ob es dann von den künstlich erbrüteten Aalen geschaft wird. den Genauen Laichplatz (wenn es ihn geben sollte, denn es kann sich auch um ein größeres Gebiet handeln) zu finden, ist unklar, da über diese Mechanismen beim Aal sehr sehr wenig bekannt ist



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Ich finde ein generelles Fangverbot für Glasaale ist im ersten schritt am sinnvollsten!
> Ein Angelverbot für normale Aale finde ich jetzt nicht nötig da das was durch die Angler gefangen wird ja wirklich ein ganz geringer Teil ist. Und die Chinesen und Franzosen können ruhig auf ihre Glasaale verzichten, so lebensnotwendig und gutschmeckend sind die mit sicherheit nicht!
> In diesem Sinne: FREIHEIT für die Glasaale!



Das ist ein Trugschluß, ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist es, dass auch genug laichfähige Aale überhaupt die Laichgebiete erreichen....
Also müssen sich beide Fronten etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Moin,


> bis hin zum Abebben bzw. Verlagern des Golfstroms.


Und genau das wird dem Aal zum Verhängnis werden. Wobei der fehlende Aal dann nur noch ein sehr untergeordnetes Problem sein wird................


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

in den niederlanden gilt ab dem 01.01.09 ein C&R MUSS fuer den aal. ich weiss nicht ob die ueberreagieren oder eine wirklich gute loesungbieten - da ich auch hier davon ausgehe dass a)hobbyangler den geringsten anteil abfischen und b)gesehen der menschlichen population in den niederlanden dies nur einen geringen effekt haben kann. allerdings kann dies dann auch c) ein vorbild oder testprogramm fuer andere laender gelten - und wenn sich was tun sollte, evtl. ausgeweitet werden.

hier in der maas gibt es sowieso so geregelt belgischen abfall im wasser, dass der aal fuer mcih nicht mehr als speisefisch gesehen wird. konnte es mir nie vorstellen, aber die letzten 2 habe ich tatsaechlich wieder zurueckgesetzt...irgendwie komisch!

Mike


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> in den niederlanden gilt ab dem 01.01.09 ein C&R MUSS fuer den aal. ich weiss nicht ob die ueberreagieren oder eine wirklich gute loesungbieten - da ich auch hier davon ausgehe dass a)hobbyangler den geringsten anteil abfischen und b)gesehen der menschlichen population in den niederlanden dies nur einen geringen effekt haben kann. allerdings kann dies dann auch c) ein vorbild oder testprogramm fuer andere laender gelten - und wenn sich was tun sollte, evtl. ausgeweitet werden.
> 
> hier in der maas gibt es sowieso so geregelt belgischen abfall im wasser, dass der aal fuer mcih nicht mehr als speisefisch gesehen wird. konnte es mir nie vorstellen, aber die letzten 2 habe ich tatsaechlich wieder zurueckgesetzt...irgendwie komisch!
> 
> Mike


Erstmal finde ich es gut das unsere Nachbarn solche Überlegungen haben, schließlich sind es oft gute Ideen die aus den Niederlanden kommen. Bleibt zu hoffen das deren gewerbliche Binnenfischerei das genau so fortschrittlich sieht, und nicht so kontraproduktiv wie beim Lachsprogramm.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

auf jeden fall ist das mal ein schritt weiter! habe gerade im sportvisserij newsletter gelesen, dass die auch endlich anfangen den kormoran auf die tagesordnung zu setzen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ist das mal ein schritt weiter! habe gerade im sportvisserij newsletter gelesen, dass die auch endlich anfangen den kormoran auf die tagesordnung zu setzen.


 
sollte man sich hier in D auch mal überlegen!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96245&highlight=Aal  #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ist das mal ein schritt weiter! habe gerade im sportvisserij newsletter gelesen, dass die auch endlich anfangen den kormoran auf die tagesordnung zu setzen.


Wie jetzt? Der soll doch wieder geschützt werden? |rolleyes


----------



## Feedermaik (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

In den Achtzigern habe ich mal einen interessanten Bericht über den Main gelesen ,in dem es hiess,das der Fluss 24 Staustufen hat und es mindestens 1,4 Billionen Aale pro Saison bräuchte,welchen diesen einen Fluss abwandern müssten,um EIN "Pärchen " bis ins Meer gelangen zu lassen.

Schockierend für mich war dann die Aussage,das diese Menge Aal ausreichen würde,das jeder (damalige) Erdenbürger ein Jahr lang jeden Tag einen Aal essen könne. (alles Theorie)

Seit diesem Artikel entnehme ich Aale mit einem anderen Gefühl...

....dafür können wir kommenden Generationen berichten,wie das war mit den Aalen!!!!!

Jede Epoche hat so seine Vorteile.

lg


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> In den Achtzigern habe ich mal einen interessanten Bericht über den Main gelesen ,in dem es hiess,das der Fluss 24 Staustufen hat und es mindestens 1,4 Billionen Aale pro Saison bräuchte,welchen diesen einen Fluss abwandern müssten,um EIN "Pärchen " bis ins Meer gelangen zu lassen.
> 
> Schockierend für mich war dann die Aussage,das diese Menge Aal ausreichen würde,das jeder (damalige) Erdenbürger ein Jahr lang jeden Tag einen Aal essen könne. (alles Theorie)
> 
> ...



Wenn das so wäre, dürfte man im Unterlauf keine Blankaale fangen - und dies scheint nicht so zu sein....


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> In den Achtzigern habe ich mal einen interessanten Bericht über den Main gelesen ,in dem es hiess,das der Fluss 24 Staustufen hat und es mindestens 1,4 Billionen Aale pro Saison bräuchte,welchen diesen einen Fluss abwandern müssten,um EIN "Pärchen " bis ins Meer gelangen zu lassen.



In einer Blinker-Ausgabe gab es mal einen Bericht nachdem Geenpeace davon ausgeht das eine Staustufe 60% aller abwanderne Aale tötet,und deshalb harmlos währe (verkaufen Strom aus Wasserkraft).
Nal sehen wie wir der nächsten Angelgeneration erklären wie ein Aalansitz aussah und ob die das uns glauben.


----------



## Debilofant (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Nabend,

tja, die Tage für einen der wohl geheimnisvollsten und deshalb auch faszinierendsten Wanderfische sind wohl gezählt, es sei denn, die künstliche Aufzucht macht noch rechtzeitig den entscheidenden Riesenschritt nach vorne.

Dem Schleicher geht es bekanntermaßen (seit inzwischen wenigstens einem Jahrzehnt) auf zuuu vielen Fronten an die Substanz, als da wären: Dekadente Glasaalverwertung, Gewässerverbauung (inklusive Häckselturbinen), mit Vorliebe Aalen nachstellende Species, welche in Überpopulation vorhanden sind (Mensch, Kormoran) oder aber tendenziell vielerorts kräftigen Zuwachs zu verzeichnen haben (Wels), und dann wäre da eben auch noch the great ocean road Golfstrom, der womöglich in absehbarer Zeit seine Dienste quittieren wird...

Wer mal in die Boardsuche "Glasaale" eingibt, wird zahlreiche Themen zu eben diesem traurigen Kapitel bis zurück ins Jahr 2003 finden. Die ersten unübersehbaren Anzeichen gab es für aufmerksame Angler an vielen Gewässern allerdings schon viel früher, wo nämlich bereits seit weit über 10 Jahren nur noch vereinzelte Fische gefangen wurden, obwohl der Fang jener Fische vor noch 20, 30 Jahren alles andere als eine Besonderheit war...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Ich finde ein generelles Fangverbot für Glasaale ist im ersten schritt am sinnvollsten!
> Ein Angelverbot für normale Aale finde ich jetzt nicht nötig da das was durch die Angler gefangen wird ja wirklich ein ganz geringer Teil ist. Und die Chinesen und Franzosen können ruhig auf ihre Glasaale verzichten, so lebensnotwendig und gutschmeckend sind die mit sicherheit nicht!
> In diesem Sinne: FREIHEIT für die Glasaale!



Sehe ich genau so!
In Meppen an der Ems durfte ich mal tatenlos zuschauen, wie die bis dahin kommenden Glasaale flächendeckend mit Großnetzen vor einem Wehr entnommen wurden! Da waren mehrere Interessengruppen vertreten und keiner hat sich irgendwelche Gedanken über reduzierte Bestände im Folgejahr gemacht. 
Hier kann wirklich nur die Politik durch Gesetze helfen!


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

tja ja auch in deutschland sollte man über einen massiven aalschutz nachdenken. aber bitte an den richtigen stellen. Angler fangen sicher schon ne menge aale, jedoch sind das wirklich nur kleine mengen im vergleich zur fischerei. Das prob is, das man mit dem schutz wohl auch das brot einiger fischer vernichten würde. Also mal wieder wirtschaft/arbeit contra artenschutz.
Bei den gründen des rückgangs habt ihr den parasitären wurm vergessen, der die schwimmblase das aals befällt und so wahrscheinlich ein erfolgreiches ablaichen verhindert.
an sich müsste man mehrere punkte "verbessern/verändern"
1. fang von glasaalen massiv beschränken
2. kein besatz von gewässern ohne abwanderungsmöglichkeiten
3. turbinen aalsicher machen ( wenn technisch überhaupt möglich)
4. strenge fangquoten fuer angler und fischer
5. Erforschung der lebensweise/laichbedingungen
6. Erforschen des Blasenwurms /bekämpfung

(reinfolge zufällig und nicht nach schwerpunkten gelistet)


jedoch ist es wie überall. Je weniger aal im handel is um so teurer und begehrter wird er. Der schwarzmarkt und dubiose fangmethoden werden wohl überhand nehmen.

claw


----------



## Debilofant (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Bei den gründen des rückgangs habt ihr den parasitären wurm vergessen, der die schwimmblase das aals befällt und so wahrscheinlich ein erfolgreiches ablaichen verhindert.


 
...uneingschränkt berechtigte Ergänzung #6 innerhalb des aktuellen Threads. Dass dies hier nicht mit erwähnt wurde, könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass zumindest ich schon sehr lange keinen mehr gefangen habe... ...jetzt, wo Du es angesprochen hast, fallen mir zumindest 4 gefangene Exemplare ein, die dieses Problem bereits damals unübersehbar mit sich herum geschleppt haben...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Leute,wir können hier schnattern wie wir wollen,der Aal ist so gut wie alle! Die paar,welche uns noch auf den Leim gehen,sollte man wirklich geniessen und dann steigen wir halt auf kleine Welse um. Davon gibt es ja wohl immer mehr.

Egal ob Golfstrom,Staustufen,Worms,ect.,er (der Aal) wird in naher Zukunft Geschichte sein.

Nur im Gegensatz zu uns kann er (der Aal) nichts dafür.

Dafür haben die nächsten Generationen andere "schöne" Dinge,von denen wir heute nicht mal träumen und er (der Aal) ist dann so wichtig für die Leute wie für uns heute die alten Sumerer.

Gute Nacht,ich hau' mich hin.
Der Thrad macht mich traurig,denn ER (..) war viele Jahre meines Lebens DER FISCH für mich.

Feedermaik


----------



## David K. (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

der Aal steht bereit auf der CITES-Liste der gefährdeten Arten. Diese Liste gilt weltweit.

Erstes Problem wie genannt: Massive Entnahme von Glasaalen zu Speisezwecken und für Besatz (auch hier zu Lande!)

Insgesamt kommen von den Glasaalen weniger als 1% der früher registrierten Mengen in unseren Gewässern an!

Hinzu kommen die Wanderungshindernisse.

Der  Schwimmblasenwurm spielt allerdings auch eine sehr große Rolle. Der  Parasit hat bereits etwa 70% der vorhandenen Aale befallen. Er führt zu einer verhärtung der Schwimmblase.
Schlechte Voraussetzungen für eine Erfolgreiche Wanderung zu den meheren tausend Kilomter entfernten Laichgründen.

Ich für meinen Teil befürchte es steht sehr schlecht um unseren Aal. 
Diejenigen von euch, die seit etwa 2 Jahrzehnten an größeren Fließgewässern fischen, werden dies anhand ihrer Fangstatistiken sicher bestätigen können.

Gruß
David


----------



## Debilofant (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



David K. schrieb:


> Diejenigen von euch, die seit etwa 2 Jahrzehnten an größeren Fließgewässern fischen, werden dies anhand ihrer Fangstatistiken sicher bestätigen können.


 
...wie bereits in mehreren Threads erwähnt, leider traurig und wohl unabwendbar wahr...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Da ich ja keinerlei Scheu habe, mich unbeliebt zu machen. |rolleyes

Ich halte den Schutz adulter Aale, insbesondere bezogen auf die Angelfischerei, für absolut bedeutungslos. 
Wenn der Aal irgendwann einmal aussterben sollte, hat das völlig andere Gründe als die Angelfischerei ( die wesentlichen wurden ja schon genannt). Ein Verzicht würde das Aussterben nicht verhindern, ja nicht mal ansatzweise verzögern. Da kann man sich wohl fragen, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, noch zu genießen solange es möglich ist. 
Der Mensch neigt dazu, mit emotionalen Alibimaßnahmen sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Zu zeigen, dass er bereit war Verzicht zu üben und sich so vielleicht ein wenig über Umstände hinwegzutrösten, die er nicht ändern kann. Und natürlich darf dieser Verzicht nicht zu schmerzhaft sein, oder gar an den Grundfesten unseres Lebensstandards rütteln. 


Ich würde mir wünschen, das man diesen Verzicht viel mehr dort zeigt, wo er angebrachter wäre. Nämlich z.B. bei unsinnigem Besatz oder der Einbringung fremder Arten, und damit meine ich nicht nur Fische. 
Aber man hat ja schon den Aal " geschützt ", da kann man ja zum Ausgleich noch ein paar Welse (Art ist austauschbar) in den Teich setzen oder versuchen Schwarzbarsche anzusiedeln. 

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. 




PS. Nix gegen Artenschutz, wenn denn die ökologischen Rahmenbedingungen vorhanden sind, dass sich eine Art regenerien kann.


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

ach iwo ralle du machst dich schon nicht unbeliebt . An sich haste ja recht die kleinen mengen die die angelfischerei entnimmt, währen nur n tropfen auf den heissen stein. Meines erachtens gehts mit aber um die symbolische bedeutung, wenn es schon bemühungen gibt den aal zu schützen, sollten wir als angler mitmachen!!! Sei es fangbegrenzung, sei es bisl "aufklärung" im bekanntenkreis und und und .... es is falsch zu denken: " ach wegen uns stirbt der nicht aus, also machen wir einfach weiter" ich bin nicht fuer den völligen verzicht der aalangelei!! sowas ist meines erachtes eher kontraporduktiv... aber vielleicht sollte jeder angler einfach paar nächte weniger am see sitzen, aber eben auf andere fische wie wels oder zander gehen.

das problem am aal und dessen schutz ist, das keiner genau weiß wies ihm wirklich geht und wie man ihn am effektivsten schützen kann.

und andere arten einfach einsetzen... is immer die schlechteste lösung und zum teil sehr gefährlich. 

claw

ps: wir vergessen bei der ganzen disskusion auch leider das der aal nur einer von vielen fischen is, denen es "schlecht geht. Die Fische sind unter den wirbeltieren zwar die wartenreichste Tiergruppe, aber auch die mit der größten anzahl gefährdeter arten.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Schutz adulter Aale, insbesondere bezogen auf die Angelfischerei, für absolut bedeutungslos.


Ganz recht, so sehe ich das auch! :g


Zur aktuellen Situation:
bei einem Jugendangeln eines Vereins am Oberrhein konnten in nur einer Nacht über 100 Aale gefangen werden.
Ich war ne Woche später in der Gegend zum Elektrofischen und muss ebenfalls sagen: Es gibt schon noch reichlich Aale zu Angeln. |supergri


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Früher (in den 90ern) beim Nachtangeln an guten Tagen 10+ Aale gefangen.
Dieses Jahr beissen sie nur wenn man Glück hat, aber dafür relativ schwere Brocken (83cm, 91cm).
Diesen "normalen" 60-70cm Aal die man früher hatte, gibt es (fast) nicht mehr, zumindest an dem von mir befischten Gewässer.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ganz recht, so sehe ich das auch! :g
> 
> 
> Zur aktuellen Situation:
> ...



Es gibt auch noch reichlich Erdöl zum Auto fahren und vor 100 Jahren gab es noch reichlich Lachse für die Angler!
Das Aussterben des Aals ist ein weltweites Thema und was getan werden müsste, liegt fernab von der Zuständigkeit eines angelnden Zeitgenossen. Er kriegt es jeoch zu spüren =Heute durch Fangbegrenzung, morgen durch Fangverbot! Wir können uns nur Gedanken machen und versuchen, Einfluß zu nehmen.

Übrigens: 100 Aale bei den aktuellen Preisen? Herr, führe mich nicht in Versuchung?  Kriegt man da einen Tagesschein?


----------



## Pinn (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da ich ja keinerlei Scheu habe, mich unbeliebt zu machen. |rolleyes


Ich meine, hier sind überwiegend Angler vertreten und die wenigsten (mich eingeschlossen) verfügen über einen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Background zur Beurteilung des Themas. Aalangler haben einen dramatischen Rückgang der Fänge in den letzten 20 Jahren bemerkt, das stimmt. Und der Kilopreis für verarbeiteten Aal (geräuchert und eingeschweißt) hat schon 30,-€ überschritten. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Schutz adulter Aale, insbesondere bezogen auf die Angelfischerei, für absolut bedeutungslos



Ich denke, der Lebenszyklus der Aale ist sehr diffizil und man muß verschiedene Lebensphasen unterscheiden. Wenn fortpflanzungsfähige Aale hier bei uns weggeangelt werden, erreichen sie nie das Sargassomeer! Logisch?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn der Aal irgendwann einmal aussterben sollte, hat das völlig andere Gründe als die Angelfischerei ( die wesentlichen wurden ja schon genannt). Ein Verzicht würde das Aussterben nicht verhindern, ja nicht mal ansatzweise verzögern. Da kann man sich wohl fragen, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, noch zu genießen solange es möglich ist.


Falls die Angelfischerei ein Grund mit zu den anderen Ursachen sein könnte, würde ich schon dazu tendieren, mich zusatzlich und erklärtermaßen einzubringen. Wäre nicht so gut, wenn dieser Zug an uns Anglern vorbeifährt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Mensch neigt dazu, mit emotionalen Alibimaßnahmen sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Zu zeigen, dass er bereit war Verzicht zu üben und sich so vielleicht ein wenig über Umstände hinwegzutrösten, die er nicht ändern kann. Und natürlich darf dieser Verzicht nicht zu schmerzhaft sein, oder gar an den Grundfesten unseres Lebensstandards rütteln.


Klasse formuliert!


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, das man diesen Verzicht viel mehr dort zeigt, wo er angebrachter wäre. Nämlich z.B. bei unsinnigem Besatz oder der Einbringung fremder Arten, und damit meine ich nicht nur Fische.
> Aber man hat ja schon den Aal " geschützt ", da kann man ja zum Ausgleich noch ein paar Welse (Art ist austauschbar) in den Teich setzen oder versuchen Schwarzbarsche anzusiedeln.
> 
> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.
> PS. Nix gegen Artenschutz, wenn denn die ökologischen Rahmenbedingungen vorhanden sind, dass sich eine Art regenerien kann.



Sorry, aber jetzt machst Du das, was man nicht machen soll: Du lenkst ab vom Thema.|supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Moin
Ich denke, so lange die Gründe für den drastischen Rückgang der Aalpopulation noch nicht eindeutig geklärt sind, sollte man *jeden* der bisher vermuteten Gründe ernst nehmen - und dazu gehört nunmal auch die unzureichende Abwanderungsmenge der geschlechtsreifen Aale...


----------



## lsski (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo Leute #h

Ich angel seit 28 Jahren am Rhein auf Aal und die richtig großen( ab 90 cm ) habe ich früher, wie alle anderen Angler die ich kenne, zurückgesetzt weil sie zu giftig wahren.

Heute setze ich die großen zurück weil sie Weibchen sind und in anbetracht der Lage, sie besser für Nachwuchs sorgen sollen.

Auch Schmecken Aale über ein Kg nicht gut, So richtig Legger dat sind 55 - 75er :vik:

*Ich glaube das ist ein vernünftiger Weg *! #6
oder was meint ihr ??


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hier am Rhein haben wir ja neuerdings eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Aalen pro Angeltag - das finde ich angemessen und völlig in Ordnung - gerade im Hinblick, dass die nicht kommerziellen Angler nun wirklich nicht da Hauptproblem der Aale sind, was hier ja schon richtig erörtert wurde!!!

Die Schnürsenkel fallen mir andauernd wieder rein, aber die verwertbaren werden auch verwertet!!!

Da hau´ ich mir den lieber selber in den Räucherofen, bevor irgend ein Holländer den in der Reuse hat!!!

Die Holländer fangen übrigens auch (als "Beifang" *lachwech*) unsere mit Millionen von Steuergeldern wiederangesiedelten Lachse weg und keiner meckert mal so richtig!

Also - genießt eure Aale, solange es noch geht - aber ihr werdet Euch wundern wie zäh die Population ist und wie flexibel die Natur auf die erschwerten Bedingungen reagieren kann!

;O)

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass wir auch noch in 20 Jahren Aale fangen werden - aber ich wäre mir sicherer, wenn die künstliche Nachzucht endlich mal klappen würde und man was zu fressen für die Larven entdeckt!

Gruß,

Ernie the eel


----------



## lsski (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute #h
> 
> Ich angel seit 28 Jahren am Rhein auf Aal und die richtig großen( ab 90 cm ) habe ich früher, wie alle anderen Angler die ich kenne, zurückgesetzt weil sie zu giftig wahren.
> 
> ...


 

*Ich glaube das ist ein vernünftiger Weg *! #6
oder was meint ihr ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Verzicht würde das Aussterben nicht verhindern, ja nicht mal ansatzweise verzögern. Da kann man sich wohl fragen, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, noch zu genießen solange es möglich ist.
> Der Mensch neigt dazu, mit emotionalen Alibimaßnahmen sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Zu zeigen, dass er bereit war Verzicht zu üben und sich so vielleicht ein wenig über Umstände hinwegzutrösten, die er nicht ändern kann. Und natürlich darf dieser Verzicht nicht zu schmerzhaft sein, oder gar an den Grundfesten unseres Lebensstandards rütteln.


#r zu diesem Post und |gutenachlieber Aal...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Holländer fangen übrigens auch (als "Beifang" *lachwech*) unsere mit Millionen von Steuergeldern wiederangesiedelten Lachse weg und keiner meckert mal so richtig!


 
... und wo ist da das Problem???
Liegt es daran, das die "Kässköppe" (ich mag das Volk, außer beim Fußball|rolleyes) sinnvollere Strukturen für Ihre Gewässer haben? Oder liegt es an den Steuergeldern? Der durchschnittliche Holländer zahlt einen Batzen mehr in die Kassen der EU ein als wir#h, also bitte!
Und seit wann haben wir _wiederangesiedelte _Lachse?? Ohne Vermehrungsquote sind das für mich sinnfreie Besatzmaßnahmen... 

Stefan


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



lsski schrieb:


> *Ich glaube das ist ein vernünftiger Weg *! #6
> oder was meint ihr ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Sagen wir mal so: Es wird dem Aalbestand sicherlich nicht schaden und ist daher ok. 

Bezüglich der Schadstoffbelastung ist es sicher vernünftig nicht allzuviel Aal aus dem Rhein zu essen. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob 1000g von einem Aal mehr Schadstoffe enthält als 1000g von drei oder vier. 

Bezüglich der Vermehrung resp. dem Aussterben halte ich es für vollkommen Schnuppe. Mathematisch könnte man sogar sagen, dass wenn Du statt drei kleinen, einen großen mitnimmst, zwei mehr übrig bleiben um sich fortzupflanzen. Dauert halt nur ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Es wird dem Aalbestand sicherlich nicht schaden und ist daher ok.


 
Hallo Ralf,

ich bewundere immer wieder (wirklich ehrlich gemeint#h), Deine Kunst zu schreiben! Jeder andere, mich eingeschlossen, hätte was von Schei..ßegal gefaselt... hört sich bei Dir doch viel besser an:vik:

Stefan


----------



## Grundangler85 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Es hilft nur eine Aalzucht und da sind die schon sehr weit. Ich habe letztens ein Bericht gesehn. Wo Sie eine konstruktion erstellt haben um den Drück der Tiefe des Saragasosees nachzustellen und es hat tatsächlich geklappt die aale haben abgelaicht. Riesiges Problem der dänen war nach 10 Tagen sind die Aallarven gestorben weil leider niemand weiß was Sie dort unten in der Tiefe fressen das ist das große Problem. Aber Sie sagten das Sie es auch noch rausfinden. Bloß das ist alles sehr kostenspielig. 

Wenn die Zucht nicht bald gelingt denke ich werden wir in ein paar Jahren keine Aale mehr haben.


----------



## lsski (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Es wird dem Aalbestand sicherlich nicht schaden und ist daher ok.
> 
> Bezüglich der Schadstoffbelastung ist es sicher vernünftig nicht allzuviel Aal aus dem Rhein zu essen. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob 1000g von einem Aal mehr Schadstoffe enthält als 1000g von drei oder vier.
> 
> Bezüglich der Vermehrung resp. dem Aussterben halte ich es für vollkommen Schnuppe. Mathematisch könnte man sogar sagen, dass wenn Du statt drei kleinen, einen großen mitnimmst, zwei mehr übrig bleiben um sich fortzupflanzen. Dauert halt nur ein bisschen länger.


 

Hallo Ralle

Ich denk mir wie bei den Platfischen die Weibchen zu schonen. Bei Aalen kann man sie erst ab einer größe von über 80 cm erkennen.
In der Saragossasee schnackeln sie doch im Rudel oder? |kopfkrat

Die Giftbilanz beim Aal ist schon so das je fettiger der Aal ist je mehr Gifft kann er einlagern.

Raubaale sind sogar noch um einiges Schadstoffhaltiger weil sie sich von angereicherten Fischen ernähren.

PS: Die bösen Holländer |bigeyes essen auch nicht mehr Aal wie wir! |supergri 

LG Jeff


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hi Patrick
Die Aale werden erst dann Aussterben, wenn sich ihr Lebensraum drastisch verändert, eine bislang unbekannte Krankheit auftritt oder sich evt. gentechnisch etwas verändert, und die Aale evt. nicht mehr in Laichstimmung kommen, ansonsten findet die Natur immer eine Lücke. Das es um den Aal nicht gut bestellt ist schon klar, am Besten finde ich persönlich den Ansatz von Werner (Pinn)





Pinn schrieb:


> Falls die Angelfischerei ein Grund mit zu den anderen Ursachen sein könnte, würde ich schon dazu tendieren, mich zusatzlich und erklärtermaßen einzubringen. Wäre nicht so gut, wenn dieser Zug an uns Anglern vorbeifährt.


 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

C&R bei Aalen? Also bitte mal ehrlich wieviel Aale können den wirklich nach dem Zurücksetzen überleben? Meist guckt der Hacken doch schon zum Weidloch raus. Mengenbegrenzung finde ich ok, die sollte aber auch für alle Fischer gelten und meiner Meinung nach sollte eine mindest Hakengröße vorgegeben werden um die Schnürsenkel nicht zu verangeln. Den Schwimmblasenwurm halte ich für eins der größten Probleme, ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren kaum einen gesunden Aal gefangen. Die Angabe mit 70% halte ich für untertrieben. 
Der Fang von Glasaalen sollte zum Besetzen von Gewässer ausschließlich erlaubt werden und die Abwanderung gewärleistet weden.
Tja das sind Wunschvorstellungen über die schon seit Jahrzehnten geredet wir. Bis da was greift sitze ich längst im Pflegeheim und träume von meiner letzten Aalsuppe.


Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## lsski (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo Leute!!

Das Zurücksetzen von Aalen setzt anglerisches Können voraus!!

Ich habe die letzten Jahre Keinen Aal mehr schlucken lassen.

Wie das geht schreibe ich jedem gerne Persönlich.

Ich glaube diese Tips kann jeder der seinen Fisch nicht leiden sehen will gebrauchen!

LG Jeff


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!
> 
> Das Zurücksetzen von Aalen setzt anglerisches Können voraus!!
> 
> ...


Wenn du da eine adäquate Lösung kennst, wäre es doch im Sinne der Aale, das öffentlich bekannt zu machen und nicht per p.n., oder?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



lsski schrieb:


> Wie das geht schreibe ich jedem gerne Persönlich.



Du brauchst das nicht persönlich jedem der 50801 Mitglieder schicken, es reicht wenn du das hier ins Thema stellst|rolleyes :q


----------



## Pinn (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Du brauchst das nicht persönlich jedem der 50801 Mitglieder schicken, es reicht wenn du das hier ins Thema stellst|rolleyes :q



Habe schonmal vom "Aalpöddern" als Methode ohne Angelhaken gehört, aber noch nie selber ausprobiert. Zwei weitere, aber genehmigungspflichtige Methoden ohne Angelhaken: Elektrofischen und Reusen.

Ich bin auch neugierig und würde mich freuen, wenn Jeff (isski) seine aalschonende Methode hier vorstellt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dragon187 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo!
Ich denke mal ein größeres problem für unsere aale, gerade im norden sind die vielen reusenfänge. da gehen echt verdammt viele drauf. C&R ist aber denke ich mal auch nicht so die lösung. wenn man sich mal die 4 wiederhaken vom aalhaken anguckt , da ist die infektion nach dem rausziehen doch schon vorprogrammiert ....#c


----------



## JuergenS (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle
> 
> Ich denk mir wie bei den Platfischen die Weibchen zu schonen. Bei Aalen kann man sie erst ab einer größe von über 80 cm erkennen.In der Saragossasee schnackeln sie doch im Rudel oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hi Jeff,
Ich habe gelernt das männliche Aale nicht größer werden als ~ 50 cm.
Hast du ne Quelle wo deine Behauptung bestätigt wird. 

Jürgen


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



JuergenS schrieb:


> Hi Jeff,
> Ich habe gelernt das männliche Aale nicht größer werden als ~ 50 cm.




Die glaubwürdigen Literaturangaben liegen bei max.  51cm in natürlichen Gewässern und 52,5cm in Warmwasseranlagen:m

..aber du hast natürlich Recht, dass liegt immernoch weit unter den 80cm...

#h


----------



## lsski (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn du da eine adäquate Lösung kennst, wäre es doch im Sinne der Aale, das öffentlich bekannt zu machen und nicht per p.n., oder?
> Gruss Reiner


 

Hallo Leute 
Ich schreibe später etwas ausführlicher 

Ja ich weis auch das 50 cm so die Größe ist.
(80 cm nur mein Maximummaß) 

Ja ich habe einen Teil meines Wissen über das Aal angeln im Bord niedergeschrieben.
Siehe " Aal Montage "


----------



## bassking (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Schadstoffbelastung ist es sicher vernünftig nicht allzuviel Aal aus dem Rhein zu essen. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob 1000g von einem Aal mehr Schadstoffe enthält als 1000g von drei oder vier.



Moin. Das der Rheinaal belastet ist, wurde schon gesagt- hier mal meine Sicht, wenn man nicht verzichten möchte:

Wenn ich Rheinaal essen würde (was ich nicht mache), würde ich lediglich Fische zwischen 50 und max. 70 cm. entnehmen.

Fangort: ausschliesslich Hauptstrom.

Da wir einen Teil von nahrungsspezialisierten Aalen haben, würde ich die Fische mitnehmen, die sich von den Schiffsabfällen ernähren.

Wo die "Holländer" und Skandinavier/ Kölnausflugsdampfer liegen, kann Jeder selbst herausfinden.

Schon ertaunlich, wie gut diese Fische auf Leber/Käse/Wurst,etc. beißen.

Ich denke, bei gelegentlicher entnahme wäre das vertretbar.

Die Entnahmemenge von 3 Stück maximal ist hervorragend- volle Zustimmung !

Es gibt hier nämlich "Angler", die die gefangenen Aale früher räucherten und zu Höchstpreisen verkauften....das sollte sich nun nicht mehr lohnen .

Generell finde ich eine Beschränkung ALLER Interessengruppen sinnvoll.

Der Aal wird aber nicht aussterben- da der Befischungsdruck bei massivem Rückgang nicht mehr kostendeckend durchgeführt werden kann und zum erliegen kommen wird.

Am gefährlichsten ist derzeit der Klimawandel und Verbauung/Verschmutzung der Gewässer...einen Anteil heben auch Besatzmaßnahmen in Stillgewässern...wenn auch geringer.

Aus diesem Grund wird auch am Meisten Aal gefangen- die Glasaal-esserei ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der wichtigste Faktor...sondern die Aufzucht und der Verkauf der Farmaale.

Dies wird (s.o.) aber bei zusammenbrechenden Beständen bedeutungslos und extrem teuer- ich denke, dass es zu Ausweichreaktionen kommen kann.

Es wird dann eben mehr ausgleichend bspw. amerikanischer Aal "produziert".

Zusammenfassend ist es ein ganzes Bündel an Gründen für den Rückgang der Bestände, dessen Gewichtung man den Wissenschaftlern überlassen sollte.


Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



bassking schrieb:


> ...Am gefährlichsten ist derzeit der Klimawandel...



Den Aal gibts schon einige Millionen Jahre, er hat so einige Warm- und Kaltzeiten überstanden -viel wärmer als heute und auch viel kälter als heute - einen Klimawandel (wenn ich das Wort höre, springt mir schon der Draht aus der Mütze) in Verbindung mit dem Aalvorkommen zu bringen, ist unsinn - da hat ja noch eher, die immer weiter zunehmende Entfernung von Europa und Amerika Einflüsse...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Wo wir schon bei "Belastung" sind...

ein sicher ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzender, wenngleich auch bislang kaum erforschter Faktor, dürfte der Anteil von Hormonen sowie Erbgut-verändernder Stoffe in den großen Strömen wie beispielsweise dem Rhein sein. Diese gelangen vermehrt auch erst in den letzten 20-30 Jahren in den Rhein...


Die Konzentration von Kokain (in Dtld. verboten) lässt sich im Rhein kinderleicht nachweisen - sogar in solchen Mengen, dass man Unterschiede der Konsumierung in Großstädten nachweisen kann: So steigt die Kokainmenge im Rheinwasser beispielsweise sprunghaft um das dreifache im Bereich von vor Köln bis hinter Düsseldorf (keine 100km).

Wie mag das erst mit Hormonen (wie Östrogen, Progesteron, Oxytocin, etc.) aussehen, die zumindest bei Säugetieren extremen Einfluß auf die Fortpflanzung haben? Schließelich sind Antibaby-Pillen absolut legal und werden garantiert häufiger konsumiert als Kokain. Da der Körper einen Großteil dieser Hormonpackung wieder ausscheidet landet vieles im Abwasser und somit auch Rhein (den sowas filtert keine Kläranlage der Welt).
Es gibt eine Arbeit über eine Fischart in der Themse (GBR), wo nachweislich über 90% der Population steril geworden ist (in den letzten 10 Jahren).
Neben Hormonen gibt es im Rhein auch haufenweise Erbgutverändernde Substanzen wie radioaktive Isotope, Schwermetalle und einen Haufen chemisches Zeugs von dem ich kaum Ahnung habe, was aber garantiert nicht gesund ist (erst kürzlich ist doch bei BASF Ludwigshafen wieder benzophenol in den Rhein geflossen).
Da die meisten Aale in Deutschland durch den Rhein zu uns gelangen und auch wieder durch den Rhein zum Laichen zurückwandern, kommen sie unweigerlich mit all dem netten zeugs in Kontakt.

Und wer weiß schon, was das noch so für Auswirkungen auf die Schleicher und ihre Eier/Samen hat? #c


----------



## bassking (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Wahrscheilich keine Guten !

Zumal die Abspeicherung der Umweltgifte im Fettgewebe der Aale nicht nur ein
Problem der Aal- Verwerter ist, sondern den Fisch beim Abwandern und Freisetzen
der Reserven, schädigt/schwächt/ tötet- wie auch immer...ob der dann zusätzlich mit einem Schwimmblasenwurm und an den Reusen/ Schleusen etc. vorbei die See erreicht?

Wohl nur ein geringer Prozentsatz...

Mit Klimawandel meine ich in erster Linie Meeresstromveränderungen, die die Larven bedrohen.

Ich habe seinerzeit nämlich eine wissenschaftliche Bewertung der Rückgänge der Aalbestände seitens eines Biologen gelesen- als einer der Hauptgründe galten solche klimatischen Veränderungen.

Ich hoffe, ich finde den Artikel noch....

Bassking.


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



bassking schrieb:


> Mit Klimawandel meine ich in erster Linie Meeresstromveränderungen, die die Larven bedrohen.
> 
> Ich habe seinerzeit nämlich eine wissenschaftliche Bewertung der Rückgänge der Aalbestände seitens eines Biologen gelesen- als einer der Hauptgründe galten solche klimatischen Veränderungen.
> 
> ...



Schwankungen der Meereströmungen sind völlig normal und traten seit der Existens der Aale schon häufiger auf - also kein Grund anzunehmen, das es bei einer der wiederholten Veränderungen nun plötzlich die Aale nicht schaffen sollten sich anzupassen.

Ich empfehle: J. R. Toggweiler, Joellen Russell, _Ocean circulation in a warming climate_, Nature 451, 286-288, 17. Januar 2008


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

paule du kommst doch sicher in deiner uni an wissenschaftliche artikel rund um den aal ran oder? da kannste uns doch ma informieren, was im momment stand der dinge is ... eh wir hier weiter mutmaßen.... (soweit ich zwischen den zeilen lesen kann, machste ja was richtung limnologie, hydrologie, hydrobiologie)

ich denk mal ein großteil der ursachen haben wir genannt, jedoch wichten, welche die hauptrolle darstellen und welche eher untergeordnete rolle spielen, können wir nicht.

claw

ps.: natürlich nur wennu dafuer zeit hast


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ps.: natürlich nur wennu dafuer zeit hast



die habe ich leider nicht, verbringe schon viel zu viel Zeit hier im AB 

...aber an solche Artikel kommt im Prinzip jeder, man muss sich nur mal die Mühe machen und in eine Bibliothek watscheln - und die größeren Unibibliotheken haben in der Regel elektronischen Zugriff auf die meisten wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften...

Mein Kenntnisstand ist, wie ich auch in dem Sinn schon geschrieben hab, dass es eine Menge von Gründen gibt, die in Frage kommen aber noch eine große Unsicherheit über die Wichtung und die bisher möglicherweise noch nicht erkannten Faktoren gibt. - es deutet jedoch vieles darauf hin, das der Grund für den Rückgang der Aalpopulation, die Summe aller Faktoren ist....


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

joa aber ich bin kein student mehr ;/ das isses ja .. da kommste von aussen kaum noch ran .. oder du hats ne menge kohle  
und inner uni sinds nur wenige klicks...

hät ja sein können .. was studierste eigentlich und wo?..

@aussterben/rückgang von arten : es sind meistens viele faktoren ... selten nur eine (dinos@meteor)...eine gesunde population kann eine veränderung meist locker wegstecken... aber bei mehren wirds schwer.....

claw


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ... eh wir hier weiter mutmaßen....


Wie ist das nu wieder gemeint?!? |kopfkrat  Pfff... |rolleyes


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

lach das alle überlegungen und aussagen hier ohne einen hieb und stichfesten beweiß eben nur thesen und mutmaßungen sind, die erst durch untersuchungen bestätigt/wiederlegt werden müssen. 
Diskutieren von Thesen und auch die theoretische Suche nach Gründen is wichtig, muss aber durch praktische Untersuchungen bearbeitet werden, um richtige schlüsse ziehen zu können. Nur so kann man wirklich was tun 

claw


----------



## Dany73 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Ok dann setze ich mich doch gerne mal der Pödder-Kritik aus...

*Was ist Pöddern?*
- kurz gesagt, es ist die schonendste Art, Aale zu fangen. 

*Was braucht man dafür* 
- eine starke Hauptschnur, (0,50mm monofil, oder wahlweise eine geflochtene)
- eine kurze kräftige Rute oder einen kräftigen Bambusstock
- evtl. Birnenblei (bis zu 100gr.)
- Wollfaden 
- Auffangwanne, z.b. Planschbecken, umgedrehter Regenschirm
- Jede Menge Tauwürmer 

*Wie stellt man den Pödder her?*
- Man nimmt den Wollfaden  und fädelt mit einer Ködernadel reichlichTauwürmer (25-30 Stück) auf diesen Faden auf. 
- Wenn man die alle augefädelt hat, wickelt man den Faden locker un die Hand und verknotet die Enden, so das man ein schönes dickes Wurmbündel erhält.
-  man kann in das Bündel noch ein Blei einbringen.
- Nun bindet man das Bündel an die Hauptschnur

*Wie angelt man damit?*
- Man lässt das Wurmbündel langsam zum Grund sinken. 
- Eine leichte auf und ab Bewegung  soll nun den Aal anlocken.
- Damit ein Biss auch wahrgenommen wird, muss der Pödderstock die ganze Zeit über in der Hand gehalten werden
- die Schnur möglichst gestrafft. 
- Sollte dann mal einer anbeißen, so gilt es den vermeintlichen Fang schnell - aber ohne Ruck - über eine Senke oder ein Kinderplanschbecken zu heben, auf dem er dann abfällt. 
- Andere hieven den Fang direkt in das Boot oder an Land. 
- Die Methode funktioniert deshalb, weil sich der Aal mit seinen feinen Zähnen im Wollfaden festbeißt und dann aus dem Wasser gehoben werden kann

*Wo pöddert man?*
- Im Prinzip kann sich das Pöddern überall lohnen, wo es Aale gibt. 
- Allerdings sollte zumindest eine leichte Strömung vorhanden sein und der Köder muss den Grund berühren können. 
- Besonders eignet sich die Methode an Gräben und Auen, aber einige Angler pöddern sogar erfolgreich vom Boot aus, zum Beispiel auf der Elbe.

Der große Vorteil an der Sache ist, das man kleine Aale wirklich absolut unverletzt zurücksetzen kann.
Probiert es einfach mal aus............ oder faltet mich nun zusammen!


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

hmm das thema pöddern wenigtens noch bichenw as mit dem thema hier zu tun und fällt wohl unter die rubrik "Schonendes Angeln zum schutz des aals"
aber was das bild vom barsch hier soll... hmm


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

@Dany
Das ist eine uralte Methode, nur leider sollten da schon reichlich Aale vorhanden sein, sonst macht das irgendwie keinen Spass...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> lach das alle überlegungen und aussagen hier ohne einen hieb und stichfesten beweiß eben nur thesen und mutmaßungen sind, die erst durch untersuchungen bestätigt/wiederlegt werden müssen.


Hmmm...

Das man nicht weiß, was Aallarven fressen und diese deswegen nach 4 Tagen eingehen -> dänische Publikation von 2007

Das Aale von Turbinen zerfleddert werden -> schonmal in Biblis am ausleiter gewesen? |uhoh:

Das sich das (Fisch-) Nahrungsangebot des Rheins zu 90% geändert hat -> Makrozoobenthos-Publikation von 2004 (hatte sie erst letzte Woche in den Händen und hab sie gleich wieder verlegt #q )

Das der Golfstrom sich verändert -> nichts Neues, frag mal Google oder sogar das AB (Anfang des Jahres noch irgendwo inkl. div. Links diskutiert)

Das der Rhein Schadstoffbelastet ist -> wieviel Studien willst Du zum Thema haben? |bigeyes
Die Geschichte mit der Themse und ihrem Östrogenspiegel hab ich ebenfalls hier irgendwo rumliegen (findet sich bei Zeiten alles mal), über den Kokaibspiegel des Rheins ist jedes Jahr was in den Medien. :g

Und über Gewässerverbauung insbesondere am Rhein gibt es wohl keine Zweifel, hmmm? 


Ich schreibe nichts, was ich nicht in Form wissenschaftlicher Abhandlungen irgendwo gelesen habe UND wenigstens halbwegs nachvollziehen kann. Von daher kommt von mir auch ganz sicher nichts zum Thema Kormoran, Angeldruck oder ähnlichen geistigen Ergüssen. |rolleyes

Von Seiten der Wissenschaft kann und wird niemand (zumindest niemand seriöses) irgendwas zur Entwicklung des Aals sagen. Fakt ist sicher, dass es weniger werden - aber wie´s weiter geht lässt sich kaum vorherahnen. #c


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

ja fuer jeden einzelnen fakt gibt es welche .. sind auch oft genug genannt worden . aber welche rolle sie im zusammenhang zum rückgang des aals spielen, weiß noch keiner....
es is wie immer ein großes puzzle...
sollte ja auch kein vorwurf sein... ich meine nur, das man sicher nicht alles aufeinmal ändern kann, sondern wohl an mit hauptgründen anfangen muss...die frage ist nur wie man mit den wenigsten aufwand den größten erfolg haben kann. 
Die Rolle der Angelfischerei is soweit ich weiß noch gar nicht beleuchtet wurden. jedoch hab ich vor kurzen gelesen (weiß leider nicht mehr wo), das man fischerei auf adulte (erwachsene) tiere im allgemeinen eher vernachlässigen kann,  da die fangmengen schon seit langen sehr konstant war/ist und somit eher eine untergeordnete rolle spielen kann.

claw

ps: vielleicht bin ich falsch verstanden worden. Ich meinte nicht, das hier alles nur irgendwie aus den fingern gesaugt worden ist. Das das meiste schon untersucht und bewiesen ist, konnten einige post ja hier schon zeigen. es geht mir eher um die zusammenhänge die eben zum teil noch ziemlich offen liegen 

@bassking: wenn du die untersuchung/bewertung des fischereibiologen ma hier rein stellen könntest würde es uns wohl bisl mehr futter zum diskutieren geben


----------



## Grundangler85 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Sorry dann frag ich mich aber auch wofür manche auf aal angeln wenn Se die eh wieder zurücksetzen. Is klar kleine aale setz ich auch zurück. Hab mir auch nen schonmaß gesetzt nen persönliches. Aber wenn manche fast alle Aale zurücksetzen warum angelt ihr dann auf aal ? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Moin,


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ps: vielleicht bin ich falsch verstanden worden. Ich meinte nicht, das hier alles nur irgendwie aus den fingern gesaugt worden ist. Das das meiste schon untersucht und bewiesen ist, konnten einige post ja hier schon zeigen. es geht mir eher um die zusammenhänge die eben zum teil noch ziemlich offen liegen
> 
> @bassking: wenn du die untersuchung/bewertung des fischereibiologen ma hier rein stellen könntest würde es uns wohl bisl mehr futter zum diskutieren geben


Ich versteh jetzt zwar immer noch nicht ganz worauf Du hinauswillst, aber wenn Du unbedingt was Schriftliches brauchst - kein Problem:
http://www.landwirtschaft-mlr.baden...EU%20zur%20Erholung%20der%20Aalbest%E4nde.pdf

Allerdings steht dort auch nur, dass man bislang ziemlich im Dunkeln tappt und eben nur ne Menge möglicher Ursachen vermutet. Es kann Dir aktuell niemand (und auch kein einzelner Biologe) sagen, WAS defakto die Ursache IST! #c

Was allerdings auch jedem klar sein sollte ist, dass ein Besatz mit Aalen ziemlich sinnfrei ist, solange keine Nachzucht möglich ist. Denn die Tiere sind ja bereits natürliche Reproduktion udn werden auch nur irgendwo anders gefangen.|rolleyes



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> Sorry dann frag ich mich aber auch wofür manche auf aal angeln wenn Se die eh wieder zurücksetzen. Is klar kleine aale setz ich auch zurück. Hab mir auch nen schonmaß gesetzt nen persönliches. Aber wenn manche fast alle Aale zurücksetzen warum angelt ihr dann auf aal ? Versteh ich nicht.


Dasselbe gilt doch auch für Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, etc. 
Insbesondere die beiden Letztgenannten findet man dann beim Tauchen doch hin und wieder mal in jämmerlichem Zustand oder schon tot. Denen bekommt ein Fangen, Anfassen und Zurücksetzen eben nicht.
Aber das ist ne andere Diskussion... |rolleyes


----------



## bassking (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> @bassking: wenn du die untersuchung/bewertung des fischereibiologen ma hier rein stellen könntest würde es uns wohl bisl mehr futter zum diskutieren geben



Hallo- würde ich liebendgerne vorlegen- haben hier auch schon mit Sicherheit Einige gelesen- es war wie ich mich recht erinnere ein ausführlicher Bericht eines Fischereibiologen in der Fisch und Fang !

Tja, das Heft wiederfinden in meinem Chaotenhaus...Du verlangst ja was ! :c

Mal sehen...


----------



## bassking (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt doch auch für Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, etc.
> Insbesondere die beiden Letztgenannten findet man dann beim Tauchen doch hin und wieder mal in jämmerlichem Zustand oder schon tot. Denen bekommt ein Fangen, Anfassen und Zurücksetzen eben nicht.
> Aber das ist ne andere Diskussion... |rolleyes



Das dürfte hochbrisanter C&R-C&C- Sprengstoff sein...|bigeyes

MEEEEHR !!! 

Bassking.


----------



## Tigersclaw (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

@foolisch: es wird nicht nur eine hauptursache geben, sondern die masse machts... aber man hat ja dort auch gleich n ganzen Maßnahmenkatalog festgelegt. (Haben ja die selben möglichen Ursachen wie wir angesprochen) Hoffen wir mal das die wirkung zeigen, wenn die verordnung so durchgeht und aktiv wird. Meines erachtens fehlt aber die erforschung des Schwimmblasenwurms und möglicher bekämpfungsmaßnamen. Aber die werden schon wissen was sie tuen *hoff*

die frage nach besatz is meines erachtens gar nicht sooo "nutzlos", man könnte gezielt flußsysteme besetzen, die eben wenig querverbaut sind und auch nur wenige Wasserkraftwerke/Turbinen besitzen. Somit könnte man die Mortalität wenigtens ein wenig eingrenzen. Die frage is nur ob diese maßname einen spührbaren Effekt haben kann.

claw


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Wir haben mangels Glasaalbesatz (heuer gabs keine, außerdem ist der Preis von 500-1200 EUR/kg extrem) das erste mal Farmaale gekauft.
Gestern kamen sie, 600 putzmuntere Kerlchen zwischen 20 und 40cm und wurden auch sofort gesetzt. Hoffe wir konnten damit dem Aussterben bei uns etwas entgegentreten.
Blos was machen, wenn es die auch nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## strawinski (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

in Deutschland sollte man rigoros die Komorane bekämpfen. Sie sind nutzlos und gehören nicht in dieses Land. Sie haben keine natürlichen Feinde und fressen viel und gern Aal. vor allem tauchen Sie bis 30 Meter tief. da verstejt man auch den NABU nicht.


----------



## frogile (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Nach 10 bis 14 Jahren erreichen die Aale eine Länge von sechzig bis achtzig Zentimetern.
Die brauchen nunmal ewig bis sie groß sind.
Ich find es schade die Fische zu fangen, da sie schon so alt sind.
Ich persönlich setze die zurück falls ich mal einen fange, da ich es net übers Herz bring so ein "altes" Tier zu töten. Bei Zuchtforellen oder sowas hab ich kein Problem.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wir haben mangels Glasaalbesatz (heuer gabs keine, außerdem ist der Preis von 500-1200 EUR/kg extrem) das erste mal Farmaale gekauft.
> Gestern kamen sie, 600 putzmuntere Kerlchen zwischen 20 und 40cm und wurden auch sofort gesetzt. Hoffe wir konnten damit dem Aussterben bei uns etwas entgegentreten.
> Blos was machen, wenn es die auch nicht mehr gibt?



dann hat die Quappe vielleicht wieder eine Chance,nur das Angeln wird einwenig kälter ausfallen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Dem komoranen die alleinige schuld zuzuschieben is sicher falsch. Aber er kann schon den totesstoß fuer ne ohnehin schon schwache population bringen. Hauptgründe dafür sind aber meist mangelnde uferstrukturen mit versteckmöglichkeiten usw... Hab ma gelesen das man versuchsweise europaletten versenkt hat, um Äschen kormoransichere zufluchtstätten zu bieten. Was daraus geworden is .. leider keine ahnung. und ma ehrlich wer will schon europaletten im bach..

ob eine art nun hier her gehört oder nicht is ne kritische frage. Es gibt etliche arten, die sich selbsständig auf unser gebiet ausgebreitet haben, andere die bewusst oder unbewusst eingeschleppt worden sind. So ist es nunmal. Einige werden zu einem Problem (im auge des menschen), andere nicht.Wenn mans genau nimmt müsste man alle karpfen aus den gewässern holen, da die auch nie heimisch waren . Soweit ich weiß gibt es schon lange kleine komoranpopolationen, die sich aber immer weiter ausgebreitet haben.

claw


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Wenn mans genau nimmt müsste man alle karpfen aus den gewässern holen, da die auch nie heimisch waren .



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, es gibt noch zwei bekannte größere Populationen in Deutschland, die nach der letzten Eiszeit natürlich eingewandert sind....

|wavey:


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

paule ... was? das hör ich grade zum ersten mal ... oha nu haste mich aber echt auflaufen lassen ...bisher hab ich echt imemr nur gehört das der aus asien eingeführt worden ist...aber gut zu wissen ...(schade das ich mein fischatlas auf arbeit ha .. vielleicht isses dort erwähnt)


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Die Frage, ob und wann der Karpfen eingeführt wurde, bestand in der Tat lange. Und auch, das die Karpfen aus fernost (China, Japan, Indonesien ect.) kommen, wurde lange angenommen.
Genetische Tests haben aber gezeigt, das zum einen die mitteleuropäische Population sehr nahe mit der aus Zentralasien (z.B. Usbekistan) verwandt ist und zum anderen, das eine europäische Ausbreitung mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Donau aus erfolgte (nach der natürlichen nacheiszeitlichen Einwanderung aus Zentralasien in die Donau), wo neben einem kleineren außerordentlich reinrassigen Bestand im Oberrhein, die einzige Wildkarpfenpopulationen in Deutschland zu finden ist - d.h. aber auch, das unsere Zuchtkarpfen nur mäßig etwas mit denen aus fernost ( z.B. dem echten Koi) zu tun haben und, das die meisten Angler, die der Meinung sind schon mal einen Wildkarpfen gesehen oder gar gefangen haben, sich gewaltig irren und "nur" eine Zuchtform (Schuppenkarpfen) in den Händen gehabt haben...:m 

...aber ich glaube, dass weicht nun doch etwas weit vom Thema Aal ab....


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

...aber ich glaube, dass weicht nun doch etwas weit vom Thema Aal ab....[/QUOTE]

Sehe ich auch so, mach doch bitte einen neuen Thread auf, das Thema ist hoch interessant! 
Die Aale haben schwere Zeiten vor sich, da die Querverbauungen in Bayern auch nicht wenig sind und es hört ja hier nicht auf! Wenn bei uns schon 30 Querbauten, wie z.B. in der Rezat sind, wieviele sind es dann bis zur Mündung?


----------



## xonnel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Die Sache mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm stelle ich bei uns eigentlich immer nur in Teichen bzw. Seen oder am Kanal fest.
Hier würde ich den Befall auf 80% schätzen - dürfte sich eigentlich alles nur um ehemalige Farmaale handeln, da Glasaal schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr besetzt wird.

In Leine und Aller hingegen ist es eine Seltenheit, einen Aal mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm zu fangen, ich würde auf höchstens 10% tippen.


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



strawinski schrieb:


> in Deutschland sollte man rigoros die Komorane bekämpfen. Sie sind nutzlos und gehören nicht in dieses Land. Sie haben keine natürlichen Feinde und fressen viel und gern Aal. vor allem tauchen Sie bis 30 Meter tief. da verstejt man auch den NABU nicht.



das ist wohl das kleinste uebel....:m


----------



## andre23 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

...ich finde es schade, dass man in deutschland kaum noch richtig gut aal angeln kann....aber ich habe hier momentan "noch" ein aal-paradies....so viele aale, wie dieses jahr, habe ich noch nie gefangen...obwohl ich in deutschland "damals" sehr gut gefangen habe...

man merkt hier in DK aber deutlich, dass die binnenfischerei vernachlæssigt wird und die aale sich præchtig in den seen entwickeln...

trotzdem ist es ein riesen problem....ein lichtblick, danske wissenschaftlern ist es zum ersten mal gelungen aale kuenstlich zu befruchten und larven zu ziehen...sie waren zwar nach 2 tagen tot....aber fuer die zukunft evt. ein lichtblick....um den heisshunger der japaner zu stillen....und ein riesen geschæft....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Dem komoranen die alleinige schuld zuzuschieben is sicher falsch. Aber er kann schon den totesstoß fuer ne ohnehin schon schwache population bringen. Hauptgründe dafür sind aber meist mangelnde uferstrukturen mit versteckmöglichkeiten usw... Hab ma gelesen das man versuchsweise europaletten versenkt hat, um Äschen kormoransichere zufluchtstätten zu bieten. Was daraus geworden is .. leider keine ahnung. und ma ehrlich wer will schon europaletten im bach..


Sind ja auch besonders naturnahe Unterstände - kein Wunder, dass die Äschen sie so gut angenommen haben!!! |rolleyes


----------



## Tigersclaw (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

@foolish .. soweit ich mich noch dunkel dran erinnert habe, hatten die die Paletten schon als unterstände angenohmen ... aber mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. Das war mal ne stunde inner biobliothek langeweile vertreiben im 3. oder 4. semester...also echt ewig her...

Irgendwie sind die mit der these rangegangen, dass man durch ein reichhaltiges angebot an versteckmöglichkeiten und unterständen, die Komoranproblematik einwenig einschränken könne....Würde ja (um aufs thema zurückzukommen) dem aal sicher auch entgegenkommen. Wenns klappt! 

Ich ärger mich bis heute noch das wir bei uns keine Aquatische Ökologie, Ichthyologe, Lymnologie oder sowas hatten....sonst könnt ich paule wenigtens bisl konkurrenz bieten 

claw


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Meint ihr nicht dass es an der Zeit ist, dass sich auch die Angler in Sachen Aal zurücknehmen?
Auch wenn wir nur einen Bruchteil der Bestände dezimieren, täte es sicher unserem Image als Naturschützer gut.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Nabend,
Prinzipel wird das nicht umsetzbar sein. Und warum soll immer die reagieren die die geringste Schuld haben? Wenn wir Angler überhaupt schuld haben..............


----------



## rutic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht dass es an der Zeit ist, dass sich auch die Angler in Sachen Aal zurücknehmen?
> Auch wenn wir nur einen Bruchteil der Bestände dezimieren, täte es sicher unserem Image als Naturschützer gut.


 
Ich glaube es nicht !!!#q

Wie wäre es denn wenn die jeweiligen Gesetzesgeber reagieren!!!
Glasaale werden millionenfach als delikatesse vertickt
Rein zufällig stehen beim Aufstieg der Lachse doppelt soviele Stellnetze an den Flußmündungen!!|uhoh:

Umweltschutz, Naturschutz, Tierschutz . All diese Dinge  sind eine gute Sache . Im vernünftigem Sinne ,und ohne Kuscheltier Gehabe.
Aber es darf nicht soweit kommen ,daß wir am Gewässer Flöten um einen Fisch zu fangen ,und uns dann noch mit hochrotem Kopf überall entschuldigen!!#d


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Also - ganz ehrlich, die Angler sind das geringste Problem der Aale - zudem ist hier im Rhein in NRW neuerdings eine max. Fangmenge / Angeltag von 3 Aalen verordnet worden - was ich gut aber auch ausreichend finde!

Der Glasaalfang, Reusen und Pöddern (= Berufsfischer & böse Buben), immernoch eine Menge Aalschnüre, der Schwimmblasenwurm, die Stromturbinen, der Klimawandel (mit Effekt auf dem Golfstrom), der liebe Kormoran, Querverbauungen der Fließgewässer usw. usw. sind die erheblicheren Probleme unserer geliebten Schleicher!

....ausserdem habe ich gehört, dass jedes Mal, wenn einer von PETA schwimmen geht gleich mehrere Aale aus Protest als fliegendes Suizidkommando verenden!

;O)

E.


----------



## bassking (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> *Meint ihr nicht dass es an der Zeit ist, dass sich auch die Angler in Sachen Aal zurücknehmen?*
> Auch wenn wir nur einen Bruchteil der Bestände dezimieren, täte es sicher *unserem Image *als Naturschützer gut.



Hi Ronny- Respekt für Dein Posting !

Weitsichtig wie ich finde #6

Wenn man sich selbst als Naturschützer definiert, muss man auch Ofper bringen und Verantwortung übernehmen...mit gutem Beispiel voran sozusagen 

Also generell dürfen wir Privatangler ja eh´ nur zum Eigenbedarf Fischen und entnehmen.

Für mich bedeutet das in Punkto Aal eine Maximalmenge, die ich nicht überschreite- und das sind mit Sicherheit KEINE 40,50,60 oder mehr Aale pro Jahr !

Es ist nicht in Ordnung, eine Art, die im Bestand rückläufig ist, zu dezimieren, nur um zu Verkaufen (verboten !) oder an Nachbarn zu verschenken...

Nur meinen Meinung- obwohl die Hauptursachen andere sind....Respekt ! 

Bassking.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht dass es an der Zeit ist, dass sich auch die Angler in Sachen Aal zurücknehmen?
> Auch wenn wir nur einen Bruchteil der Bestände dezimieren, täte es sicher unserem Image als Naturschützer gut.


 

Wir haben kein Image als Naturschützer, und das sind wir auch nicht, oder nur ganz am Rande. Wir sind in allererster Linie Naturnutzer, wie übrigens der Rest der Menschheit auf irgendeine Art auch.
Und dazu sollten wir m.M. nach auch ganz klar stehen. 
Ein freiwilliger Verzicht auf den Aalfang hätte lediglich populistische Ansätze die jedoch wirkungslos verpuffen, da kein Angelgegner sich davon beeindrucken lassen würde. Wir würden damit in einer Art vorauseilendem Gehorsam unrichtigerweise zugeben, dass wir bisher dem Aalbestand geschadet haben und nun reumütig Besserung geloben. 
Es stünde uns besser, wenn wir mehr ökologisch denken und handeln. 
Im Falle des Aal´s heißt das, wir Angler haben Nullkommanull Einfluß auf den Fortbestand dieser Art.


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Falle des Aal´s heißt das, wir Angler haben Nullkommanull Einfluß auf den Fortbestand dieser Art.



Ich bin erstaunt, wie selbstsicher du solche solche Thesen aufstellst #d


----------



## Pinn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Prinzipel wird das nicht umsetzbar sein. Und warum soll immer die reagieren die die geringste Schuld haben? Wenn wir Angler überhaupt schuld haben..............



Deine Frage ist berechtigt! Aber wenn Angler auch in ihrer unbedeutenden Nebenrolle als Natur- und Umweltschützer (so versteh ich Ralle) ernstgenommen werden wollen, sollten sie den Rückgang der Aale nicht ignorieren und so tun, als hätten sie damit nix am Hut. 

Die Fangzahlbegrenzung am Rhein ist für mich ein akzeptabler Schritt in diese Richtung, zumal man heutzutage meistens eh nicht  mehr Aale pro Ansitz fängt.

Das hat nix mit (Mit-)Schuldanerkenntnis und Reue für den Aalrückgang zu tun,  sondern zeigt eigentlich nur, dass Angler bzw. die Verbände nicht nur rumlamentieren, sondern sich der Problematik auch durch eigenes aktives Handeln stellen. Gute Taktik!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, wie selbstsicher du solche solche Thesen aufstellst #d


 
Das der Europäische Aal in ganz Europa, Kleinasien und Nordafrika beheimatet ist, weißt Du sicher besser als ich. 
Bezogen auf das riesige Verbreitungsgebiet mit den darin enthaltenen gigantischen Wassermengen, sind die paar Männeken die dem Aal mit der Angel nachstellen für den Fortbestand der Art absolut unbedeutend. Ich denke nicht, dass Du das ernsthaft bestreiten willst. 
Es wird dem Angler immer nur gelingen einen absolut minimalen Teil des Gesamtbestandes zu erbeuten. Geht der Gesamtbestand zurück, verringert sich dieser Teil automatisch. Will sagen: Sollte der Aal tatsächlich im Aussterben begriffen sein, wird eine Enthaltsamkeit der Angler diesen Prozess nicht um einen Tag verzögern. 

*Zitat Pinn:*

_Deine Frage ist berechtigt! Aber wenn Angler auch in ihrer unbedeutenden Nebenrolle als Natur- und Umweltschützer (so versteh ich Ralle) ernstgenommen werden wollen, sollten sie den Rückgang der Aale nicht ignorieren und so tun, als hätten sie damit nix am Hut. _

Wir tun nicht so, wir haben damit tatsächlich nix am Hut.
Und wir sollten endlich aufhören so zu tun, als sei der Naturschutz unser oberstes Ziel. Das könnten wir nur untermauern, wenn wir alle heute am Tag unser Angelgerät einmotten und den Gewässern fernbleiben. Grundsätzlich ist unser Tun " schädlich " für die Natur, weil wir dort zerstören und töten. Wir nutzen die Natur, sprich hier die Gewässer und deren Bewohner, um unserem Hobby nachzugehen. Wir erfüllen noch nicht einmal den mildernden Umstand des überlebensnotwendigen Nahrungserwerbs.   
Das einzige Argument - und es ist ein starkes - ist, das wir nutzen, was die Natur uns bietet. Das wir hegen und pflegen um diesen Nutzen weiter abschöpfen zu können. 
Wir betreiben sozusagen einen Naturnutzschutz.

_Die Fangzahlbegrenzung am Rhein ist für mich ein akzeptabler Schritt in diese Richtung, zumal man heutzutage meistens eh nicht mehr Aale pro Ansitz fängt._
Der zweite Absatz führt den ersten ad absurdum. Wenn man eh´nicht mehr fängt, macht eine Fangbeschränkung keinen Sinn. Ich hab nix gegen solche Fangbeschränkungen weil ich die sowieso nie " ausschöpfen " kann. Aber auch hier sollte man den Sinn hinterfragen. Rein mathematisch wäre der Angler, der jeden Tag fischen geht und täglich seine drei Aale mitnimmt voll im Rahmen dieser Selbstbeschränkung, während derjenige der einmal im Monat geht und dabei 6 Aale fängt verwerflich handelt.
_Das hat nix mit (Mit-)Schuldanerkenntnis und Reue für den Aalrückgang zu tun, sondern zeigt eigentlich nur, dass Angler bzw. die Verbände nicht nur rumlamentieren, sondern sich der Problematik auch durch eigenes aktives Handeln stellen. Gute Taktik!_
Wir tun nix anderes als rumlamentieren. Die Kraftwerke sind Schuld ( deren Strom auch wir Angler benötigen ), die Berufsfischer sind Schuld ( wir Angler würden selbstverständlich unsere Existenz opfern, um dem Aal zu helfen ), Parasiten sind Schuld ( prima, dagegen sind wir als Angler eh´machtlos ), der Kormoran ist Schuld ( noch besser, denn an dessen Verbreitung sind die Tier- und Vogelschützer schuld ). Und zuletzt kommt ein bisschen Selbstkasteiung auch nicht schlecht. Wenn man sagt, dass man auf den Aalfang verzichtet, um den Bestand zu schonen heißt das im Klartext nix anderes, als dass wir ihm vorher geschadet haben. 

*Zitat rutic:*

_Aber es darf nicht soweit kommen ,daß wir am Gewässer Flöten um einen Fisch zu fangen ,und uns dann noch mit hochrotem Kopf überall entschuldigen!!_

Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, denn soweit ist es doch schon fast. Und durch blinden Aktionismus und vorauseilenden Gehorsam verstärken wir das noch. Damit blenden wir uns selbst und verschleiern unseren Blick für Maßnahmen, die wirklich etwas bringen. Nämlich den Erhalt von Biotopen und eine ökologisch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung unserer Gewässer. Das wir beim Aal dahingehend Null Einflußgröße haben dürfte jedoch auf der Hand liegen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

@ ralle
Interessante Ansicht und gut ausgedrückt!


Mir geht nur irgendwie diese Doppelrolle auf den Sack, einerseits rumjammern dass die bösen Berufsfischer, Kormorane, Japaner, Politiker (die mit den Flussbegradigungen und Wasserkraftwerken) die Aale ausrotten, andererseits Spass in den Backen haben weil wir wieder die Räuchertonne füllen können.
Auch wenn wir die Entnahme im vergleichweise kleinen Stil (vielleicht unbedeutend winzigem Stil) pflegen, ist es doch ziemlich grotesk dass wir es völlig abwegig finden einen stark bedrohten Fisch zu schonen, sondern das Gegenteil tun und dabei mit dem Finger auf die nächst höhere Ebene zeigen um unsere Machtlosigkeit zu bezeugen. ;-)

@ Restforum:
Ich bin über die besonnenen Antworten erfreut! In anderen Forum kämen statt durchdachter Argumente unsachliche Angriffe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> @ ralle
> Interessante Ansicht und gut ausgedrückt!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Letzteres kann ich nur voll unterschreiben.


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das der Europäische Aal in ganz Europa, Kleinasien und Nordafrika beheimatet ist, weißt Du sicher besser als ich.
> Bezogen auf das riesige Verbreitungsgebiet mit den darin enthaltenen gigantischen Wassermengen, sind die paar Männeken die dem Aal mit der Angel nachstellen für den Fortbestand der Art absolut unbedeutend. Ich denke nicht, dass Du das ernsthaft bestreiten willst.
> Es wird dem Angler immer nur gelingen einen absolut minimalen Teil des Gesamtbestandes zu erbeuten. Geht der Gesamtbestand zurück, verringert sich dieser Teil automatisch. Will sagen: Sollte der Aal tatsächlich im Aussterben begriffen sein, wird eine Enthaltsamkeit der Angler diesen Prozess nicht um einen Tag verzögern.



Der einzelne Angler macht das Brot nicht fett aber die Gesamtheit der Angler im gesamten, wie du schon richtig schreibst, riesigen Verbreitungsgebiet, fängt eine nicht unerhebliche Menge, die mit Sicherheit, auch ohne das die Hauptgründe für den Rückgang bekannt sind, einen gewissen Einfluß auf die Gesamtpopulation hat - wir reden hier nicht von 100kg, sondern von hunderten und im gesamten Verbreitungsgebiet von Tausenden Tonnen und dies noch vorwiegend Rogner ! - und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das das keinen Einfluß hat....


#h


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

....hm...also eins fällt mir jetzt mal auf - ich lese sehr viel - und der thread hier trägt auch den Titel, der besagt, dass Aale bald aussterben, aber ich habe noch keine wirklich wissenschaftliche Studie gelesen, die besagt, dass unsere Aalbestände hier extrem gefährdet seien!

Wenn jetzt einer meint:"Das weiß doch jeder"!...dann möge er diese Aussage überprüfen und mir detailliert bitte erklären WOHER er das zu wissen meint!

Ich habe lediglich links gefunden, in denen die EU meint, zum Schutz der Aale tätig werden zu müssen - dort werden nur die verbauten Flüsse und der Glaasalfang in rauhen Mengen als Probleme genannt - alles andere ist oft Spekulation und ich denke die Rolle der Angler ist in der Tat das kleinste Problem der Aale!

Langfristig käme ich mir auch deppert vor, wenn ich mich für den Fang eines Aales entschuldigen müßte, während Zehntausende pro Stunde in Strom-gewinnungs-Turbinen gehäckselt werden oder während jemand Abermillionen Glaasaale in irgendeiner Flußmündung wofür auch immer fängt!!!

Sicher ist es heute nicht mehr möglich in einer Nacht 50 Aale zu fangen, "so wie früher" - aber das will (hoffentlich) auch keiner hier! (...und wer war dabei???...also...ich angle seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin und schon damals gab es solche Aalfänge nicht ! (mehr?).

Früher war auch der Lachs am Rhein mal Brotfisch und in Arbeitsverträgen der Hausangestellten stand eine Klausel, dass es maximal 1 x pro Woche Lachs zum Essen geben durfte...aber das ist Geschichte! Heute lechzen die Gourmets nach mehr Lachs...aber das ist ne andere Story!

Sicherlich gibt es die düstere Prognose aufgrund der zahlreich hier aufgeführten Gründe, aber die aktuellen Bestandsaufnahmen durch E-Fischen, die ich kenne zeigen gute Aalbestände in den meisten unserer Fließgewässer!

Auch sind die mir bekannten Bestandsaufnahmen bezüglich der Aale aus mehreren Gewässern eher ganz normal und es wurde lediglich festegestellt, dass ein hoher Anteil der Aale mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm infiziert ist!

Mir kommt es nicht so vor, als ob der Aalbestand bedroht wäre - zumindest am Rhein habe ich diesen Eindruck nicht, da ich regelmässig meine Aale fange, wenn ich das will (wobei ich freiwillig die 3 Stück, die ich pro Tag fangen darf nicht ausreize und mir die Schnürriemen auch wenn sie maßig sind oft wieder aus der Hand flutschen!).

Kann es sein, dass hier Panikmache stattfindet, ohne dass es dafür einen wirklich akuten Grund gibt?

Sicher sollte man sich Sorgen um die Zukunft so einiger Fischarten machen, aber wo waren die Schreihälse alle in den 80 ´ern, als man z.B. im Rhein noch ein Photo entwickeln konnte, da er so voll mit Chemie war???

Auch sollte man sich als Angler fragen, was man SELBST so tun kann, aber wie schon erwähnt, halte ich in Sachen Aal eine max. Entnahmemenge von 3 Stück für in Ordnung aber auch AUSREICHEND!

Wer anders denkt, sollte einfach keine Aale fangen und schon ist alles gut!

LG,

Ernie

PS:

Hab´ mich halt mal zurückgelehnt und gefragt, wie dieser Thread anfing - und er fing an mit einer Behauptung von Big Wels (...nichts gegen Dich, aber eine ernstzunehmende Quelle wissenschaftlicher Natur bist Du mal nicht!...was auch einige Deiner Beiträge deutlich zeigen!)!

Auch sonst höre ich dass immer nur als Behauptung oder Prognose, aber ohne echtes Fundament!

Unstreitig, dass den Aalen vieles zu schaffen macht, was hier aufgezählt wurde, aber die Bestände sind noch ok und nach alledem eigentlich noch sensationell gut!

Wie die Zukunft aussieht traue ich mich nicht einfach mal so ins Blaue hinein zu prognostizieren!

...lehnt Euch zurück und wenn Ihr sie findet, dann verlinkt doch mal die echten & seriösen Quellen, die die Bedrohung der Aale schildern!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> - und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das das keinen Einfluß hat....
> 
> 
> #h


 
Ich glaub, jetzt willst Du einfach nicht, gelle.|supergri

Ausgehend davon, dass es keinerlei verlässliches Zahlenmaterial gibt, weder über den Gesamtbestand der Aale im Verbreitungsgebiet, noch über die Fangmenge aller Angler, bleibt nur die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung und die Logik.
Die besagen dass, selbst wenn die Angler tausende von tonnen Aal fangen ( tun sie das, hmm ), es sich in keinem Fall um eine seltene oder gar vom Aussterben bedrohte Art handeln kann. Die besagen weiter dass, wenn der Bestand zurückgeht, automatisch auch die Fangmenge schrumpft. Unstrittig dürfte sein, dass wir Angler immer nur einen verschwindend geringen Teil des Bestandes mit der Angel abschöpfen. Ich denke dass wir unseren Einfluß, besser gesagt unsere Fangkünste, weit überschätzen. Und nicht nur bezogen auf den Aal. 
Ich schränke meine Aussagen noch dahingehend ein, das wir es in einem kleinen, geschlossenen Gewässer in dem der Aal keine Zuwanderungsmöglichkeiten hat, schaffen können den Bestand zu drücken. Aber dort dürfte der Aal auch in den allermeisten Fällen durch Besatz gelangt sein und es sich streng genommen nicht um einen natürlichen Bestand handeln der auch ohne die Angler irgendwann an überalterung zugrunde geht.  

Man könnte sogar von der Logik her davon ausgehen, dass noch nicht einmal die Glasaalfischerei zu einem Aussterben der Aale führen kann, da hier wirtschaftliche Komponenten eine Rolle spielen und ab dem unterschreiten einer bestimmten Fangmenge die Sache einfach unwirtschaftlich wird und zum Erliegen kommt. Dann wären aber immer noch Aale da, die für den Fortbestand der Art sorgen können.


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

huhu ernie...
der threatname is ne frage .. keine feststellung  . Big wels hat erfahren, das der aal vielleicht aussterben könnte und wollte wissen obs stimmt. 
Sicher sind wir ziemlich schnell zu der Meinung gekommen, dass die Bestände rückläufig sind und welche ursachen sie haben könnten, so dass wir schon über mögliche Maßnahmen und deren wirkung diskutieren.
Vielleicht hast du recht und wir sollten nochmal ganz klar die momentane lage der Aalbestsände aufzeichnen.
Leider komme ich nicht mehr an aktuelle wissenschaftliche studien heran, aber ich denk mal Fischpaule könnte uns zuschütten . Auch hier im forum sind schon oft dinge benannt und verlinkt wurden. 
Deine Aussage über momentan ausreichende Aalbeständ in unseren Gewässern, is in meinen augen nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig, vor allem nicht im bezug über die zukünftige Entwicklung. Wie lange braucht der aal bis zu geschlechtsreife? wieviele waren es im vergleich zu den letzen jahrzenten? Wie hoch is die mortalität? Sind die heutigen adulten aale noch in der lage abzulaichen (schwimmblasenwurm)?
Schau dir die stetige starke Abnahme der zuwandernden Glasaale an, die dann auch durch den vermehrten fang für fernost dezimiert werden). Das is is meinen augen das stärkste indiz fuer die bedrohung der Art. Anhand dieser kann man die reproduktionrate und damit meiner meinung nach auch die bestandsentwicklung wohl am besten einschätzen (wie gesagt ich schau mal ob ich auf anhieb was finde... mir war so, als wenn ich den graphen über die menge der glasaale/jahr hier schon gesehn hab).
meinst du wirklich das die eu ohne grund über Aalprogramme nachdenkt? Oder wieso die holländer ab 2009 aale wieda zurücksetzen müssen (Stand auch hier im forum)?

@ralle: das angler einen einfluss (wenn auch einen wahrschelich verschwindent kleinen) auf die aalbestände hat, steht fest. oder?  Es is nicht die frage ob EINE Ursache den ausschlag geben wird, sondern es macht die masse... Meiner Meinung nach weiß auch keiner, wie klein die Aalbestände sein dürfen, bevor sie sich nicht selbst reproduzieren können/ erhalten können.
Und in meinen Augen isses wichtig lieber vorzeitig zu reagieren, als zu spät.

claw

ps.: ich kann dich verstehen, mir wurde im studium auch nahegelegt immer nur fakten und daten zu vertrauen und subjektiven meinungen skeptisch gegenüber zu stehen. Und irgendwie setzt sich das fest.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> meinst du wirklich das die eu ohne grund über Aalprogramme nachdenkt? Oder wieso die holländer ab 2009 aale wieda zurücksetzen müssen (Stand auch hier im forum)?
> 
> Naja, was die EU angeht bin ich immer mehr als skeptisch. Dort wird auch beraten ob Apfelwein " Wein " heißen darf, obwohl keine Trauben drin sind, oder wie das Rezept für eine Pizza Neapolitano auszusehen hat. Spass beiseite, auch die EU wird in diesem Fall ganz sicher von kommerziellen Interessen getrieben, was ja nicht schlimm wäe wenn das Ergebnis dem Aal zu Gute kommt. Aber die Holländer und zurücksetzen, das Argument hinkt gewaltig. Dort werden auch Hechte und Zander überwiegend mit einem Entnahmeverbot belegt, was nix mit Aussterben zu tun hat. Das ist jetzt vollkommen wertfrei gemeint.
> 
> ...


 
Fakten und Daten haben wir nicht in ausreichender Menge und Qualität. Jedenfalls nicht um aussagekräftige Argumente zu finden. Bisher stützt sich alles auf den Rückgang der Fangquoten als Alarmzeichen. Das alleine sagt aber m.M. nach nichts bzgl. eines Aussterbens und schon gar nicht über die Folgen eines drastischen Bestandsrückganges aus. Man bedenke z.B. die Verbreitung des Aals in kleine und kleinste Bäche und Gräben und seine Position als Freßfeind der dortigen Kleinfischvorkommen. Ein Rückgang der Bestandsdichte könnte/wird anderen Arten, deren Freßfeind der Aal ist, sicher viele Vorteile bringen.  Es stellt sich also außerdem die Frage, ob ein Bestandsrückgang ( nicht Aussterben )nicht sogar positiv anzusehen ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Selbst wenn es eine Studie gäbe,die beweist das der Aal ausstirbt, glaubt denn einer das die veröffentlich wird ?
Die wird versteckt oder alle wichtigen Passagen werden herausgenommen (wie die der vom Klimaschutz und beim Biosprit).
Wie ein Abgeortneter in einen Interview sagte : "Aussterben ist so ein hartes Wort"


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es eine Studie gäbe,die beweist das der Aal ausstirbt, glaubt denn einer das die veröffentlich wird ?
> Die wird versteckt oder alle wichtigen Passagen werden herausgenommen (wie die der vom Klimaschutz und beim Biosprit).
> Wie ein Abgeortneter in einen Interview sagte : "Aussterben ist so ein hartes Wort"


 


Ja, so machen die Illuminaten das...sie kontrollieren uns heimlich!...ich sage nur "23" !

*grins*

Noch jemand ne Verschwörungstheorie???

...ich gehe jetzt in mein Bernsteinzimmer und trinke noch einen Schluck aus meinem heiligen Gral, um anschliessend auf meinem goldenen Fließ zu ruhen!!!

*obergrins*

Nice Weekend!

Ernie


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

danke ernie.. der tag is gerettet.. so gelacht hab ich lange nicht mehr


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

...man tut was man kann!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Pinn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das der Europäische Aal in ganz Europa, Kleinasien und Nordafrika beheimatet ist, weißt Du sicher besser als ich.
> Bezogen auf das riesige Verbreitungsgebiet mit den darin enthaltenen gigantischen Wassermengen, sind die paar Männeken die dem Aal mit der Angel nachstellen für den Fortbestand der Art absolut unbedeutend. Ich denke nicht, dass Du das ernsthaft bestreiten willst.
> Es wird dem Angler immer nur gelingen einen absolut minimalen Teil des Gesamtbestandes zu erbeuten. Geht der Gesamtbestand zurück, verringert sich dieser Teil automatisch. Will sagen: Sollte der Aal tatsächlich im Aussterben begriffen sein, wird eine Enthaltsamkeit der Angler diesen Prozess nicht um einen Tag verzögern.


 
  Aussterben ist ein weltweiter und endgültiger Prozess, darin stimmen wir überein. Ob man den Aal schon als vom Aussterben bedrohte Tierart bezeichnen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich erlebe aber Rückgänge der Aalfänge in bestimmten Gewässern (Rhein, Ruhr, Lippe), für die ich Erklärungen suche. Verbauung, Turbinen, Glasaalfang, Wurmbefall, Fischerei usw. sind mögliche Erklärungen für dieses Phänomen, genauso wie die Angelfischerei.

  Deine These, wonach die Angelfischerei absolut bedeutungslos für den Rückgang der Aale ist, stimmt sicher annähernd, wenn man den Aalrückgang global sieht. Aber auf bestimmte durchgängige Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte bezogen halte ich einen Einfluss der Aalangler auf die örtlichen Bestände und damit auf die Zahl  rückwanderungsfähiger  Aale für sehr wahrscheinlich!  



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zitat Pinn:*
> 
> _Deine Frage ist berechtigt! Aber wenn Angler auch in ihrer unbedeutenden Nebenrolle als Natur- und Umweltschützer (so versteh ich Ralle) ernstgenommen werden wollen, sollten sie den Rückgang der Aale nicht ignorieren und so tun, als hätten sie damit nix am Hut. _
> 
> ...


 
  Ich habe meine Definition von Aalrückgang oben formuliert. Der Rückgang der Aalbestände ist möglicherweise nur örtliches bzw. gewässerspezifisches Problem. Dann machen gewässerspezifische Regelungen wie Fangbeschränkungen durchaus Sinn.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Die Fangzahlbegrenzung am Rhein ist für mich ein akzeptabler Schritt in diese Richtung, zumal man heutzutage meistens eh nicht mehr Aale pro Ansitz fängt._
> Der zweite Absatz führt den ersten ad absurdum. Wenn man eh´nicht mehr fängt, macht eine Fangbeschränkung keinen Sinn. Ich hab nix gegen solche Fangbeschränkungen weil ich die sowieso nie " ausschöpfen " kann. Aber auch hier sollte man den Sinn hinterfragen.


 
  Ich führe mich keineswegs ad absurdum, weil ich Angler kenne, die auch heute noch bedeutend mehr Aale fangen als der durchschnittliche Angler beim Aalansitz. Und ich kenne Angler, die hemmungslos alles entnehmen, was sie an den Haken bekommen. Ich habe das mit „meistens“ gemeint, hätte das aber deutlicher formulieren können.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rein mathematisch wäre der Angler, der jeden Tag fischen geht und täglich seine drei Aale mitnimmt voll im Rahmen dieser Selbstbeschränkung, während derjenige der einmal im Monat geht und dabei 6 Aale fängt verwerflich handelt.


 
  Im Rechnen hattest Du sicher immer ein Gut.:q

  Bei vorgeschriebenen Fangbeschränkungen pro Tag besteht halt diese Gefahr und nur Tagesfangbeschränkungen lassen sich derzeit mit vertretbarem Aufwand kontrollieren.

  Ich kenne auch Fangbeschränkungen pro Saison (z.Bsp. bei Lachsen in dk-Flüssen), aber die realistisch kontrollieren zu können setzt lückenlose Erfassung aller Fänge voraus. Sowas ginge über mitzuführende Fanglisten, in die jeder Fang sofort eingetragen werden muss und/oder täglichen Fangmeldungen beim Fischereirechtsinhaber. Für den Rhein in NRW wäre das ein Riesenaufwand, der nicht zu leisten ist und den ich auch nicht will.

  Also lebe und angle ich gerne mit Regelungen, deren Schwachpunkte ich kenne. Ich sehe das pragmatisch: Besser als nix!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Das hat nix mit (Mit-)Schuldanerkenntnis und Reue für den Aalrückgang zu tun, sondern zeigt eigentlich nur, dass Angler bzw. die Verbände nicht nur rumlamentieren, sondern sich der Problematik auch durch eigenes aktives Handeln stellen. Gute Taktik!_
> Wir tun nix anderes als rumlamentieren. Die Kraftwerke sind Schuld ( deren Strom auch wir Angler benötigen ), die Berufsfischer sind Schuld ( wir Angler würden selbstverständlich unsere Existenz opfern, um dem Aal zu helfen ), Parasiten sind Schuld ( prima, dagegen sind wir als Angler eh´machtlos ), der Kormoran ist Schuld ( noch besser, denn an dessen Verbreitung sind die Tier- und Vogelschützer schuld ). Und zuletzt kommt ein bisschen Selbstkasteiung auch nicht schlecht. Wenn man sagt, dass man auf den Aalfang verzichtet, um den Bestand zu schonen heißt das im Klartext nix anderes, als dass wir ihm vorher geschadet haben.


 
  Wer will hier auf den Aalfang verzichten? Oder besser auf das Recht, Aale zu angeln? Ich glaube niemand.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zitat rutic:*
> 
> _Aber es darf nicht soweit kommen ,daß wir am Gewässer Flöten um einen Fisch zu fangen ,und uns dann noch mit hochrotem Kopf überall entschuldigen!!_
> 
> Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, denn soweit ist es doch schon fast. Und durch blinden Aktionismus und vorauseilenden Gehorsam verstärken wir das noch. Damit blenden wir uns selbst und verschleiern unseren Blick für Maßnahmen, die wirklich etwas bringen. Nämlich den Erhalt von Biotopen und eine ökologisch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung unserer Gewässer.


 
  Schön rumlamentiert!:q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das wir beim Aal dahingehend Null Einflußgröße haben dürfte jedoch auf der Hand liegen.


 
  Genau da unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen! 

  Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Deine These, wonach die Angelfischerei absolut bedeutungslos für den Rückgang der Aale ist, stimmt sicher annähernd, wenn man den Aalrückgang global sieht. Aber auf bestimmte durchgängige Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte bezogen halte ich einen Einfluss der Aalangler auf die örtlichen Bestände und damit auf die Zahl rückwanderungsfähiger Aale für sehr wahrscheinlich!


 
Werner, ich glaube so weit sind wir gar nicht auseinander. Es scheint eher ein Problem der nonverbalen Diskussion zu sein. 

Aber ich möchte nochmal zu obigem Absatz Stellung nehmen. 

Die Richtigkeit Deiner Aussage unterstellt jedoch - wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe - dass die Jungaale in das Gewässer ziehen, aus dem Ihre Elterntiere stammen. Das halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Wenn dem nicht so ist, hat die Zahl der abwandernden Aale nichts mit der Zahl der neu aufsteigenden zu tun. 
Ein weiterer Aspekt für die " unbesiegbarkeit " der Aale durch die Angelfischerei sind übrigens auch die Forellenbäche in unserer Gegend. Selbst gezieltes befischen und rigoroses Entnehmen aller gefangenen Aale, ja sogar elektrisches abfischen haben über viele Jahre nicht dafür sorgen können, dass diese Gewässer Aalfrei werden oder die Bestände auch nur merkbar zurückgehen. Und das in Bächen, die kaum mehr als 3 Meter breit sind. Wie soll das dann in einem Flussystem wie dem Rhein funktionieren ?


----------



## Pinn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Richtigkeit Deiner Aussage unterstellt jedoch - wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe - dass die Jungaale in das Gewässer ziehen, aus dem Ihre Elterntiere stammen.



Nö, nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Der Lebenszyklus der Aale lässt sich nur teilweise mit dem der anadromen Wanderfische wie Lachs und Meerforelle vergleichen. Erstmal sind Aale katadrome Wanderfische, und die Zeit zwischen Schlupf und Ablaichen beträgt vielleicht 15 bis 20 Jahre. D.h. ein globaler Rückgang der Bestände hier in Europa würde sich erst nach Jahrzehnten als Rückgang der Glasaale in unseren Flußmündungen bemerkbar machen, wenn man die Zeiten bis zur Geschlechtsreife, der Rückwanderung der geschlechtsreifen Aale und und die Zeit der Zurückverdriftung der Aallarven durch den Golfstrom addiert. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob Jungaale die Lebensgewässer ihrer Eltern aufsuchen. Neuerdings gibt es Beobachtungen, dass die Aallarven sich nicht nur passiv verdriften lassen sondern selber aktiv ostwärts schwimmen. Aber daraus abzuleiten, sie hätten ein bestimmtes Ziel, an dem sie noch nie waren, wäre sicher gewagt.

Vergleichbar sind Aale und Lachse einem Punkt: Sie wandern  zielstrebig längste Strecken zu ihren artgemäßen Laichgewässern, um abzulaichen. Da könnten genetische oder durch Prägung entstandene Informationen eine Rolle spielen, die sie ihre Laichplätze wiederfinden lassen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Aspekt für die " unbesiegbarkeit " der Aale durch die Angelfischerei sind übrigens auch die Forellenbäche in unserer Gegend. Selbst gezieltes befischen und rigoroses Entnehmen aller gefangenen Aale, ja sogar elektrisches abfischen haben über viele Jahre nicht dafür sorgen können, dass diese Gewässer Aalfrei werden oder die Bestände auch nur merkbar zurückgehen. Und das in Bächen, die kaum mehr als 3 Meter breit sind. Wie soll das dann in einem Flussystem wie dem Rhein funktionieren ?



Aale in Forellenbächen werden sicher oft nicht bemerkt, weil sie nicht an die Fliege gehen und sehr heimlich nachtaktiv sind. Wenn man aber um solche Bestände weiß, muss es möglich sein, sie mit geeigneten Methoden rauszufangen. Lästig sind Aale in manchen Gewässern bestimmt, aber "unbesiegbar" sicher nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## andre23 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ich sage nur "23" !




:mund du hast soetwas von recht...ich mache meinem namen alle ehre...ca. 25 ansitze und um die 300 aale....wow  :q:q:q....ich schlage zurueck gegen das aal-arme deutschland....


----------



## andre23 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

ralle24....du hast soetwas von recht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Nö, nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Der Lebenszyklus der Aale lässt sich nur teilweise mit dem der anadromen Wanderfische wie Lachs und Meerforelle vergleichen.
> 
> Gut, so denke ich auch, bzw. so isses. Junglachs und Mefo schlüpfen ja schon in ihrem Heimatgewässer und wandern dann ab. Sie finden dann später zurück zu einem Ziel, welches sie ja bereits " kennen ". Wo hingegen die Aallarve noch nie Kontakt mit dem Heimatgewässer ihrer Eltern hatte. Auch genetische Prägung halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da der Aal nicht standorttreu ist und zudem eine Verpaarung von Tieren aus dem gleichen Gewässer als notwendig vorauszusetzen wäre, was wiederum sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> ...


 

Ein anderer Aspekt wäre aber vielleicht noch diskussionswürdig. Nämlich der, welche Auswirkungen ein spürbarer Rückgang der Aalbestände für unsere Gewässer hätte. Unterstellt, der Aal stirbt nicht aus sondern wird nur in der Bestandsdichte reduziert, würden davon ggfs. die Bestände anderer Arten profitieren ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Der Aal ist ganz sicher noch nicht vom Aussterben bedroht - nur um mal die Spekulation von oben nochmal aufzugreifen.

Der Rückgang der Aalbestände wird gemessen anhand der Tonnen, die die Berufsfischerei jährlich auf den Markt bringt. Und da kann eben seit einigen Jahren die Nachfrage nicht mehr gedeckt werden, bzw. es werden tatsächlich weniger Tonnen als früher gefangen. In einigen Teilen Deutschlands sieht´s da sicher düsterer aus (SH, NS) als in anderen (RLP, BW). Das es noch Haufenweise Aale gibt ist wohl auch klar - nur ist man seitens der EU inzwischen glücklicherweise gewillt schon bei vorsichtigen Anzeichen zu reagieren und nicht erstmal abzuwarten wie sich etwas entwickelt.
Also seid froh über jedes Konzept und jeden Kopf der sich Gedanken macht - wer weiß wofür es einmal gut sein wird.




Pinn schrieb:


> Erstmal sind Aale katadrome Wanderfische, und die Zeit zwischen Schlupf und Ablaichen beträgt vielleicht 15 bis 20 Jahre. D.h. ein globaler Rückgang der Bestände hier in Europa würde sich erst nach Jahrzehnten als Rückgang der Glasaale in unseren Flußmündungen bemerkbar machen, wenn man die Zeiten bis zur Geschlechtsreife, der Rückwanderung der geschlechtsreifen Aale und und die Zeit der Zurückverdriftung der Aallarven durch den Golfstrom addiert.


Ganz Deiner Meinung. Wann war die Verschmutzung des Rheins (der sicherlich der größte Zulauf der Aale nach Mitteleuropa ist) am heftigsten? 70er Jahre?
Hmmm... sind bis heute dann so etwa 3 Jahrzehnte. |kopfkrat

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Merkste was?


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ganz Deiner Meinung. Wann war die Verschmutzung des Rheins (der sicherlich der größte Zulauf der Aale nach Mitteleuropa ist) am heftigsten? 70er Jahre?
> Hmmm... sind bis heute dann so etwa 3 Jahrzehnte. |kopfkrat
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Merkste was?


 

Du Schelm. Willste jetzt etwa andeuten es könnte mit der Wasserqualität des Rheins zusammenhängen ? Das würde ja unsere schönsten Spekulationen über den Haufen werfen. Dat gildet nich |supergri


Nein, die Aussage von Werner ist sicher richtig für die umweltbedingten Einflüsse auf den Aalbestand. Aber in puncto Einfluß durch Entnahme durch Angler kaum von Belang.


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

foolish: Die frage is ob die starke verschmutzung des Rheins einen so negativen effekt auf die aale gehabt hat, wie die heutigen Probleme. Soweit ich weiß, is der aal ausserordenlich tollerant was Umweltgifte und Sauerstoffgehalt angeht. Vielleicht kamen die bedingungen dem aal auch entgegen ... Is doch meist so
Starke verschmutzung = wenig Arten aber sehr zahlreich, bessere Wassergüte viele arten aber geringere anzahl.

claw


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Da wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie der Aalbestand des Rheins vor dem Höhepunkt der Industrialisierung war. Ich weiß nicht, ob es da Quellen gibt.
Würde aber auch bedeuten, dass sich die Glasaale bei ihrem Aufstieg am Nährstoffeintrag der Flüsse orientieren.
Hat was, die Idee.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Da war doch was mit Sandoz in Basel.....|kopfkrat 

http://www.bmu.de/gewaesserschutz/doc/38356.php



> Am 1. November 2006 jährte sich der Sandoz-Brand in Schweizerhalle bei Basel zum 20. Mal: Seinerzeit gelangten mit dem Löschwasser bei der Bekämpfung eines Lagerhallenbrandes etwa 20 t Insektizide (Phosphorsäureester: Disulfoton, Thiometon), Fungizide (darunter org. Quecksilberverbindungen) und Herbizide in den Rhein. Die Schadstoffwelle durchlief ab Basel die Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Frankreich und die Niederlande im Zeitraum vom 1. bis 13. November 1986. Auf der Strecke von der Einleitung bis über die Loreley hinaus (Rhein–km 560) wurde der gesamte Aalbestand einschließlich der durchströmenden Altrheine vernichtet. Bis Rhein–km 640 (Bad Honnef/Bonn) gab es noch eine hochgradige Schädigung des Aalbestandes. Die Kleintiere (Makrozoobenthos: Insektenlarven, Muscheln, Schnecken etc.) wurden gleichfalls bis etwa Mainz/Wiesbaden massiv geschädigt. Insbesondere die extremen Phosphorsäureester–Konzentrationen hatten eine hohe Fisch- und Daphnientoxizität zur Folge.


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würde aber auch bedeuten, dass sich die Glasaale bei ihrem Aufstieg am Nährstoffeintrag der Flüsse orientieren.
> Hat was, die Idee.



die logik versteh ich grade nicht sorry


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Is doch meist so
> Starke verschmutzung = wenig Arten aber sehr zahlreich, bessere Wassergüte viele arten aber geringere anzahl.
> 
> claw


 
Auf die Idee hast Du mich gebracht. Starke Verschmutzung = hoher Nährstoffgehalt = ideale Bedingungen für unempfindliche Arten. So war es ja am Rhein über viele Jahre. 
Wäre doch denkbar, dass die aufsteigenden Aale sich davon leiten lassen. Also quasi einer vielversprechenden " Duftspur " folgen. Nun wird der Rhein sauberer und ist möglicherweise nicht mehr so attraktiv. 
Reine Theorie, wohlgemerkt. Und hat auch nix mit einem globalen Rückgang zu tun.


----------



## lsski (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo Leute #h

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Rückgang ein Mix von allem ist ! #6
Einige Parameter sind vom Menschen gemacht einige von der Natur  

LG Jeff


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

@ralle: von einer wilden theorie zur nächsten ... an ideen fehlt es uns ja nicht....Allein deine these würde bestimmt 2 Doktorrantenstellen mehr als genug arbeit verschaffen.
Soweit ich infomiert bin, weiß noch kein mensch wie und warum die glasaale bestimmte strecken aufsteigen. wieso einige im meer bleiben, einige eher im unteren bereich und einige sogar in die forellenregionen aufsteigen... man könnte jetzt bestimmt einige möglickeiten aufzählen   Möglich is vieles ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> @ralle: von einer wilden theorie zur nächsten ... an ideen fehlt es uns ja nicht....Allein deine these würde bestimmt 2 Doktorrantenstellen mehr als genug arbeit verschaffen.
> Soweit ich infomiert bin, weiß noch kein mensch wie und warum die glasaale bestimmte strecken aufsteigen. wieso einige im meer bleiben, einige eher im unteren bereich und einige sogar in die forellenregionen aufsteigen... man könnte jetzt bestimmt einige möglickeiten aufzählen  Möglich is vieles ...


 

Das nennt man brainstorming. :m


----------



## Pinn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee hast Du mich gebracht. Starke Verschmutzung = hoher Nährstoffgehalt = ideale Bedingungen für unempfindliche Arten. So war es ja am Rhein über viele Jahre.
> Wäre doch denkbar, dass die aufsteigenden Aale sich davon leiten lassen. Also quasi einer vielversprechenden " Duftspur " folgen. Nun wird der Rhein sauberer und ist möglicherweise nicht mehr so attraktiv.
> Reine Theorie, wohlgemerkt. Und hat auch nix mit einem globalen Rückgang zu tun.



Ralle, Du sprichst den ehemals hohen Nährstoffgehalt im Rhein an und die von FoolishFarmer aufgezeigte Tatsache, dass der Rhein in den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten sauberer geworden ist. Ich glaube, das könnte auch ein Faktor unter mehreren für den Rückgang der Aalpopulationen sein. 

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Rückgang der Rheinzander ist ja schon ähnlich argumentiert worden.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## bassking (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, wie selbstsicher du solche solche Thesen aufstellst #d



Eben- da bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack...

Naturnutzen heißt auch Natur respektieren- und gefälligst seinen
Beitrag zu leisten, dass sich auch künftige Menschen daran erfreuen können. Naturnutzen heißt nicht, Natur-VER-Nutzen !

Ich wehre mich gegen die Aussage, das Angler keine Naturschützer sein sollen- solche Pauschalisierungen sind nicht in Ordnung - meine Meinung.

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir tun nicht so, wir haben damit tatsächlich nix am Hut.
> Und wir sollten endlich aufhören so zu tun, als sei der Naturschutz unser oberstes Ziel.
> 
> 
> Wir tun nix anderes als rumlamentieren. . Das wir beim Aal dahingehend Null Einflußgröße haben dürfte jedoch auf der Hand liegen.



Hallo. Das der Naturschutz das wichtigste Ziel der Angler sei, hat Niemand behauptet- es ist aber ein WICHTIGES Ziel, da wir auch in Zukunft noch die reichhaltige Natur erleben wollen !

Ich bin  der Meinung, dass wir Angler sehr wohl Einfluß auf den Aalbestand haben- es gibt bspw. interessante Erhebungen bzgl. der Dorschnutzung durch Freizeitangler- dort ist der normale Freizeitangler ein erheblicher Faktor !!!

Ich frage mich, worauf sich die Aussage, wir hätten keinen Einfluss, bezieht- auf welche Daten?...ich finde jedenfalls, dass der Aal intensiv beangelt wird, da er sehr begehrt ist...warum sollte die Entwicklung eine Andere sein als beim Fischen auf Dorsch?

"Wir tun Nix anderes, als rumlamentieren" - FALSCH !

Ich lamentiere nicht- ich beschränke mich bei der Entnahme !
JEDER trägt einen Teil der Verantwortung.
Wenn sich das Bewußtsein so einstellt, ist schon Viel gewonnen !

Meine Meinung.

Bassking.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich lamentiere nicht- ich beschränke mich bei der Entnahme !
> JEDER trägt einen Teil der Verantwortung.
> Wenn sich das Bewußtsein so einstellt, ist schon Viel gewonnen !
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

ralle schreib bitte ironie dahinter... am ende nimmt dich noch jemand ernst


----------



## bassking (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Hallo Ralle- ich setze keine gefangenen, verwertbaren Aale zurück- ich beende
einfach das Angeln und gehe zufrieden nach Hause.

Mich stört allgemein, wenn sich alle "Lager" die Hauptschuld zuschustern wollen, nur,
damit sie sich selbst nicht einschränken müssen - so kann der Kreislauf nicht unterbrochen werden...jede Fraktion sollte Etwas zum erhalt leisten- auch wenn der Beitrag für Manche "marginal" erscheint oder sogar ist !

Sieht man es einmal so, ist der Aalbestand innerhalb der Flüsse, begrenzt.

Da der Aal nur einmal im Leben ablaicht, spielt verstärkte, ausgleichende Fortpflanzung des Restbestandes keine Rolle...ergo wird durch jeden entnommenen Aal der Bestand definitiv unwiderkehrlich schrumpfen.

Das Ausmaß des Rückgangs wird aber natürlich durch die gesamten Faktoren bestimmt- keine Frage !

Bassking.

P.S: Der Verschmutze Rhein war meiner Meinung nach kein Aalparadies- zu viele Schadstoffe, Sauerstoffzehrung, etc...trotzdem gab es früher erheblich mehr Aale.

Ein Freund hat den Rückgang der Bestände ebenfalls in der Nordsee festgestellt- früher 30,40 Aale am Tag und nun Keinen mehr.

Und das die Nordsee weniger eutroph geworden ist, wird wohl Keiner behaupten- oder?

Nach Euren Thesen müsste die nähstoffreiche Nordsee vor Aal nur so wimmeln...man beachte die  ausufernde Population der  Nordseekrabbe (Granat)  in Küstennähe..eine bombastische Nahrungsgrundlage...nutzt dem Aal aber wenig, wenn er kommerziell weggefangen wurde....

Also: wir sollten vorsichtig mit  Vermutungen umgehen !

Bassking.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle- ich setze keine gefangenen, verwertbaren Aale zurück- ich beende
> einfach das Angeln und gehe zufrieden nach Hause.
> 
> Das ist absolut ok, aber noch lange kein Beitrag zum Naturschutz. Es ist lediglich aber auch vernünftigerweise ein schonender Umgang mit einer Ressource und unabhängig von deren Größe.
> ...


 
Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass es hier nicht um die Bestandsdichte geht, sondern um die Erhaltung der Art, sprich das Aussterben des Aals.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Starke Verschmutzung = hoher Nährstoffgehalt = ideale Bedingungen für unempfindliche Arten. So war es ja am Rhein über viele Jahre.


Freunde, Freunde...
nu werden hier aber leider zuviel Dinge in einen Topf geworfen! |bigeyes

Man muss da sauber Unterscheiden zwischen organisch-biologischer Belastung (Nährstoffgehalt/ Trophie) und Belastung mit chemischen Umweltgiften.
Ersteres ist für den Aal sicher noch das kleinste Problem, da er über Haut- und auch Darmatmung verfügt und somit auch in den schlammigsten (=polytrophen) Löchern gut zurecht kommt.


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> foolish: Die frage is ob die starke verschmutzung des Rheins einen so negativen effekt auf die aale gehabt hat, wie die heutigen Probleme. Soweit ich weiß, is der aal ausserordenlich tollerant was Umweltgifte und Sauerstoffgehalt angeht.


Gegen Erbgut-schädigende und sterilisierende Stoffe ist der sicherlich genauso viel bzw. wenig tolerant wie die meisten anderen Organismen auch!
Gerade beim Aal ist bekannt, dass er sehr hohe Schwermetall-gehalte aufweist - und die meisten Schwermetalle sind Erbgutverändernd. Ob das nun besonders positiv ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Foolisch: die frage war nicht ob überhaupt.. sondern welche auswirkungen es hatte, im vergleich zur jetzigen situation. Das es keine positiven Effekte gehabt haben kann is wohl logisch .

Wie gesagt uns/mir fehlen die Untersuchungen/Fakten und das genaue Wissen um es wirklich zu bewerten können. Ihr könnt alles posten was ihr findet, vielleicht wird es dann einfacher thesen zu verwerfen und in die richtige richtung zu diskutieren.
Wilde Spekulationen in alle richtungen haben wir ja schon genug aufgestellt 

claw


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

So langsam weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr, was Du willst Bursche... |kopfkrat

Wie ich oben schon mehrfach erwähnt habe ist das Meiste dessen, was hier angesprochen wurde, gleich mehrfach wissenschaftlich belegt.
Leider geben die Aale keine Antwort auf direkte Fragen wie "Was tut Dir weh? Wie fühlst Du Dich? Wie findest Du Dich in Deiner Umwelt zurecht?"... 
Was also genau schebt Dir vor? ;+


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

ganz einfach foolisch, das leute die zugang zu aktuellen daten/untersuchungen haben, diese auch hier reinstellen. Klar is hier auch schon einiges genannt, verlinkt worden. Aber das kann man an einer Hand abzählen und zum teil sind die steinalt .

vielleicht währe ne Linksammlung schön. 
Also was allgemein zum Aal, dann zu den Larven, Nahrungsspectrum, Fortpflanzungsbiologie, Nachzuchten, Bedrohungsstatus des Aal (rotelisten), und und und.. und das möglichst mit aktuellen erkenntnissen. 
Sicher soll es nicht wie inner dr/dipl arbeit ausarten, wo man jede aussage mit quellen belegen sollte.

aber schau an; anhand vieler wilder gedankenspiele hier (auch meinerseits), merkt man, dass vieles noch ziemlich unklar is. Ich hab mich noch nie gezielt mit dem aal und der erforschung der lebensweise dieses Tieres beschäftigt. Aber ich merke, das es ohne genügend hintergrundwissen, schwer is sachlich und konkret zu diskutieren. Man hat dieses irgendwann gelesen, das aufgeschnappt, das mal gehört...
so hätten wir alle ne gute grundlage 

claw
ps.: hoffe das war jetzt besser ausgedrückt...(wenn nich musste bis freitag warten, dann versuchs ichs nochmal ..bin aebr bis dahin nicht da  )


----------



## bassking (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Moin.

Erstmal vorweg: wir werden hier ohnehin keine Beweise für unsere teils
unterschiedlichen Meinungen finden.

Es ist und bleibt hypothetisch ob, wann und wodurch der Aal aussterben wird.

Selbst wenn man empirische aktuelle Untersuchungsergebnisse hätte, so sind die
genauen Gründe nicht isolierbar.

Ich denke, hier kommt der *Gesamt-Zusammenhang der Faktoren *zum Tragen.

Die Frage ist nun, welchen (ggf. kleinen) Faktor kann ich als Aalangler persönl.beeinflussen, an welchem "Rädchen" im Getriebe kann ich drehen?

Da fällt mir nur der Verzicht oder Maßhaltung bei der Entnahme ein...das kann Jeder machen.

Ob es Etwas nutzt, kann ich nicht beurteilen- ich wünsche es mir aber irgendwie....

Von einem befreundeten Doktor der Biologie weiß ich übrigens- auch, wenn er in einem anderen Gebiet forscht- dass selbst unter Biologen über unklare Sachverhalte beherzt gestritten wird- und diese Leute haben das sogar studiert !

Es gibt keine einfachen Lösungen- sonst wäre der Aal nicht nachhaltig bedroht.

Bassking.


----------



## rutic (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale sterben aus?*

Alles nur Vermutungen oder irgendwo abgeschrieben.
Anschließend als" Wissen" hingestellt.

Ich weiß,daß ich nichts weiß . (SOKRATES)#c

Jeder sollte sich seine eigenen Gedanken machen .
ob er überhaupt auf Aal geht. Oder wieviele Aale er entnimmt.|sagnix

Wer wirklich nur für seinen Eigenbedarf fängt  braucht sich,
 (sollte es so sein das der Aal vom Aussterben bedroht ist)
mit Sicherheit nicht zu rechtfertigen dem Gewässer Aale zu entnehmen 
Wer auf den Fang,aus Gewissensgründen verzichten möchte, soll es lassen.#r
Ich räume auch den Müll von meinen sogenannten Mitmenschen "auch Angelkollegen" weg,bevor ich mit dem Fischen beginne #:.Das versteht auch nicht jeder .Musser auch nicht.


----------

